# Ethan Ralph's New Guntmobile



## Jump (Jan 8, 2022)

As I have said a few times. He will get a Nissan because Nissan is the only car make that gives out sub prime predatory auto loans to people with shit credit. I am sure they will give him a great deal because they are big fans of the show!

Last night (1/7) I took a snap shot of all of Richmond Nissan's inventory.

Their Frontiers








						New Nissan Frontier for Sale in Richmond, VA - Nissan of Richmond
					

archived 8 Jan 2022 03:13:31 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Only 3 "Red Alert" red trucks listed and only 2 in 4x4. So wait for the site to update and you will have Ralph's truck.

EDIT:
They only show 2 Red Alert trucks now. The missing truck is this one
1N6ED1EK5NN619467



Edit2:

Tweet / Archive

 Edit3:
VA license plate: UBF-6847
Vin guess and plate where confirmed.


----------



## Love Machine (Jan 8, 2022)

Why does ralph need a truck? He is never going to put anything in that bed. He isnt the only one that does this, Its why trucks are so absurdly expensive for no reasons these days. If you want a big car just SUV.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 8, 2022)

Love_Machine011 said:


> He is never going to put anything in that bed.


i can see it being useful to avoid duis, just load the gunt in the bed and let the horse pull the cart back down the road to the guntshack



Farglemark said:


> View attachment 2870658
> Lol its almost like I called exactly what would happen, brag about the tiny dick big man car, go get the family one. I just missed out on how much money he was willing to waste on a new vehicle. It's a middle of the line truck, not great, not terrible, the exact type of truck that someone going through a midlife crisis pussies out and buys instead of the bad decision.
> 
> A better buy? A used Toyota truck, those last for fucking ever.


is he just undecisive or does he change cars every time hes bullied? i actually struggle to think of reasons ralph would need a truck over a car, he doesnt haul anything, the bed is just a massive waste of potential room for his kid and "fiance" (gf if that) and friends in favor of what? the potential to haul goods between two areas but what good? his "job" is sitting and home and even the top equipment would be able to be held in the trunk section of a family vehicle that isnt mostly just empty space.


----------



## InwardsStink (Jan 8, 2022)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Why does ralph need a truck? He is never going to put anything in that bed. He isnt the only one that does this, Its why trucks are so absurdly expensive for no reasons these days. If you want a big car just SUV.


That truck will 100% never get off of the pavement unless it is in a wreck.  That's how you can tell someone shouldn't own a truck.


----------



## Love Machine (Jan 8, 2022)

Like.... if youre gonna get a pavement queen.... you shouldnt have bothered. You cant afford any truck that would be impressive as a pavement queen, and nissans are kinda jokes. At least their trucks are. Should have stuck with the shitstang, and the gimped challenger.  at least the value wont be completely over blown.


----------



## Noproblemo (Jan 8, 2022)

The truck was the right choice, he needs a big car to handle the impact of getting T-boned at an intersection. Ralphamale wins again.


----------



## ClipBitch (Jan 8, 2022)

He got a truck so he can hook up a horse trailer for May.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Jan 8, 2022)

The truck is to shovel his meager, if high sucker sticker priced, possessions into, and be with his one true love.

Las Vegas, Nevada.

That's why he's so excited for a suspended sentence, iirc probation keeps you in the State. He's free to save those couple bills it takes to fly to Vegas and instead give them straight to the casino.


----------



## Jeff Gerstmann (Jan 8, 2022)

He got a truck because Dick Masterson has a truck. 
Trying to follow in internet daddy's footsteps again.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 8, 2022)

Jump said:


> As I have said a few times. He will get a Nissan because Nissan is the only car make that gives out sub prime predatory auto loans to people with shit credit.
> 
> Last night (1/7) I took a snap shot of all of Richand Nissans inventory.
> 
> ...


Winner. I think he got rejected by Carvana going thru their credit process. The local hustlers down at the Nissan lot with their special sub-sub prime loans we’re going to be his only option outside of the “independent lot with shitty used cars bought at auction” sector. 

Gunt is exactly the type of customer Nissan finance dept has as their target demo.


----------



## Horse Soldier (Jan 8, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Winner. I think he got rejected by Carvana going thru their credit process. The local hustlers down at the Nissan lot with their special sub-sub prime loans we’re going to be his only option outside of the “independent lot with shitty used cars bought at auction” sector.
> 
> Gunt is exactly the type of customer Nissan finance dept has as their target demo.


Hes going to like that 18.9 Percent Interest.

Heart Disease will take him before the loan expires most likely.


----------



## Jump (Jan 8, 2022)

Horse Soldier said:


> Hes going to like that 18.9 Percent Interest.
> 
> Heart Disease will take him before the loan expires most likely.


18.9 on a 84-96month loan. Yes Nissan will do a 96 month loan 
Nissan gives $450 bonuses to salemen who get people hooked on that. Ill bet Gunt also got sold floormats,VIN etching and maybe even some TruCoat.


----------



## veri (Jan 8, 2022)

can someone make a seperatw thread about ralphs new car idk what these terms mean


----------



## JustSomeDong (Jan 8, 2022)

Jump said:


> As I have said a few times. He will get a Nissan because Nissan is the only car make that gives out sub prime predatory auto loans to people with shit credit.
> 
> Last night (1/7) I took a snap shot of all of Richmond Nissans inventory.
> 
> ...


Oh fuck I hate these trucks.  I had one as an insurance rental about 2 years ago while my car was in the shop.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 8, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> can someone make a seperatw thread about ralphs new car idk what these terms mean


Done.

Hey @Jump, can you please go ahead and add in his Tweet to your post? And feel free to re-work it any if you want since it's now a thread OP.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 8, 2022)

Ralph can put May in the truck bed now.  Smart thinking!


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 8, 2022)

Jump said:


> 18.9 on a 84-96month loan. Yes Nissan will do a 96 month loan
> Nissan gives $450 bonuses to salemen who get people hooked on that. Ill bet Gunt also got sold floormats,VIN etching and maybe even some TruCoat.


VIN etching can be used as a discount on insurance and that gunted dipshit could use all the insurance discounts he can get with his driving record

Edit: not sure about the disagree react but it's pretty normal in the insurance world.
"VIN Etching Insurance Discount
VIN etching insurance discounts reduce car insurance rates for vehicles with their VIN etched into the windows. A VIN etching insurance discount may reduce car insurance rates by 10%"


----------



## cistendered (Jan 8, 2022)

Calling all Richmond Alogs - getting a video of Ralph trying to get into a truck would be incredibly kino.

 5'1"
  Tiny little T-Rex arms
  Massive Gunt
  Toothpick legs

Ralph has hands down the worst body type for trying to climb into a high clearance vehicle. I bet he'll need to use a step stool and Mantsu will have to push him in from behind.


----------



## Null (Jan 8, 2022)

Buying a truck not made in America is fucking shameful when really good ones are. I believe the subprime loan theory.


----------



## Fannyscum (Jan 8, 2022)

Ralph is bathing in his paypiggies telling him what a smart decision he's made while making plans for the newest member of the Kill Report Krew: 


Tweet | Archive

Nice things are nice: 


Tweet | Archive

He's typing in AAVE now? 

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Love Machine (Jan 8, 2022)

No need for A/C because it aint even hot outside.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jan 8, 2022)

I have a soft spot for the Frontier they kinda remind me of the old utilitarian japanese mini pickups. The hardbodies, toyotas, and mazdas of my youth. But, like most handy small pickup lines, they ballooned up and became overpriced unreliable rolling turds for people who can't afford a full-sized overpriced rolling turd.

Why do we think it will be a pickup though? Ralph is more a base model Altima with tinted windows and stupid aftermarket rims kinda guy.


----------



## Jump (Jan 8, 2022)

Here is a slideshow of that actual truck. I can't get the link to archive and it will likely die soon.



Null said:


> Buying a truck not made in America is fucking shameful when really good ones are. I believe the subprime loan theory.


Vin starts win a "1". It was made in USA. 2 Is CA, 3 Mexico, J japan, ...etc.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 8, 2022)

Jump said:


> 18.9 on a 84-96month loan. Yes Nissan will do a 96 month loan
> Nissan gives $450 bonuses to salemen who get people hooked on that. Ill bet Gunt also got sold floormats,VIN etching and maybe even some TruCoat.


Is that even legal? Holy shit. I thought 3.1% was highway robbery.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 8, 2022)

Null said:


> Buying a truck not made in America is fucking shameful when really good ones are. I believe the subprime loan theory.


The first letter of the VIN is a 1. 1 indicates the vehicle is built in the US

Edit: late


----------



## Null (Jan 8, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> The first letter of the VIN is a 1. 1 indicates the vehicle is built in the US
> 
> Edit: late


Assembled in the US but it ranks very very low in the made in USA rating. 57/90 on the list when some trucks are almost all American.


----------



## veri (Jan 8, 2022)

cistendered said:


> Calling all Richmond Alogs - getting a video of Ralph trying to get into a truck would be incredibly kino.
> 
> 5'1"
> Tiny little T-Rex arms
> ...


i saw this video once of a 5’4 dude getting into a huge truck. he had to climb in it off the step cause he was so short. i hope someone gets a video of ralph trying to hoist his gunt up into the truck. maybe mantsu can carry a little stepladder around for him for assistance. that’d be the better option honestly cause i don’t see ralphs toothpick arms being strong enough to support his body weight

predicted again i hope he actually goes through with it. i wonder what he’ll say to people when they ask what his car decal means 


verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> this could be yours ralph
> View attachment 2868744


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 8, 2022)

Null said:


> Assembled in the US but it ranks very very low in the made in USA rating. 57/90 on the list when some trucks are almost all American.


Correct. The window sticker will say what percentage of parts come from what countries.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jan 8, 2022)

Obviously he’s trying to be more like Daddy Dick with a truck. He tries to copy everything Dick does like a little fat gunted brother. Just two bros with their trucks. Am I right?


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 8, 2022)

Horse Soldier said:


> Hes going to like that 18.9 Percent Interest.
> 
> Heart Disease will take him before the loan expires most likely.


dont have to pay a fuckin loan on a car that doesnt exist if he smashes it like the others now does he? you cant think further ahead than ralphs massive thought processor on his shoulder.


----------



## Jump (Jan 8, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Is that even legal? Holy shit. I thought 3.1% was highway robbery.


Nissian's 72month APR is 15.49% for someone with 600fico. If he put nothing down his monthly payments are in the $800-$825/month range.
825 x 72 =*$59,400 *


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jan 8, 2022)

Jump said:


> 825 x 72 =*$59,400 *


That seems pretty standard for a new truck in this economy. But of course 70k would get you a fully loaded lifted F-250 or a Silverado XL. Not the shit box of trucks like Nissan Frontier


----------



## Stasi (Jan 8, 2022)

Jump said:


> Nissian's 72month APR is 15.49% for someone with 600fico. If he put nothing down his monthly payments are in the $800-$825/month range.
> 825 x 72 =*$59,400 *


Damn, he could pay off like a quarter of a crack shack with that and be well on the way to providing a home for his future child. But no, being a fucking idiot he has to flush money away on a wigger mobile that will be worth substantially less the second he drives it off the lot.


----------



## Love Machine (Jan 8, 2022)

60k is the price of a fully kitted out f-150, somewhere around a king ranch with all leather interior last I checked.


----------



## The First Fag (Jan 8, 2022)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Why does ralph need a truck? He is never going to put anything in that bed. He isnt the only one that does this, Its why trucks are so absurdly expensive for no reasons these days. If you want a big car just SUV.


Who said he is driving it? My schizo theory is that the bed is for him because he is fat as fuck


----------



## InwardsStink (Jan 8, 2022)

Holy shit at the guy giving ralph ass pats for being able to "bug out" in his truck.  Where would he bug out to, Washington DC to be with his own kind?  In the years that I have been following the gunt I have literally never seen him do any outdoor activity.  He has never fished, shot a gun, rode a 4 wheeler or dirt bike, even gone on a fucking hike. I think it is hilarious that this guy thinks gunt could spend more than an hour outside or could "bug out" in any capacity.  Ethan has probably never even been in a rural environment.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Jan 8, 2022)

one kid (two if you think he wants to do anything with his first child) and he buys a wigger truck. Hey! At least it's four door for more whores!!!


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 8, 2022)

Every Nissan Frontier I've sat in has smelled like stale sweat and/or cigarettes. It's a match made in heaven.


----------



## The First Fag (Jan 8, 2022)

The Shadow said:


> Every Nissan Frontier I've sat in has smelled like stale sweat and/or cigarettes. It's a match made in heaven.


And a match made in hell for any normal olfactory senses


----------



## Nod Flenders (Jan 8, 2022)

The Frontier is perfect for The Gunt.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Jan 8, 2022)

@MWV if ralph has enough money to buy a current edition new vehicle, then he have enough money to pay child support.

I swear, Ralph had to've gotten a huge payout for his mom's life insurance or a settlement with a hospital with as much money as he's wasted this past year.


----------



## Fannyscum (Jan 8, 2022)

"I'm dumb as shit and don't know anything about cars, help me kit out my wigger mobile:"


Tweet | Archive

Tweet | Archive

Tweet | Archive

Tweet | Archive

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Christorian X (Jan 8, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2871978
> Tweet | Archive



I'm all for this one, if only because of the massive drop in value stickers like that instantly cause.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 8, 2022)

>Walmart
>AutoZone

Absolute moron


----------



## RollingRock (Jan 8, 2022)

Wigger financing


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jan 8, 2022)

He's gonna buy on credit stupid oversize wheels and mud tires that don't fit correctly (what is backspacing?) and fuck up the sensors and ride and mileage. I just know it.

That is the first move wt does when they buy a new stock pickup. Redneck it up with poorly thought out expensive wheelin' shit.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 8, 2022)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> He's gonna buy on credit stupid oversize wheels and mud tires that don't fit correctly (what is backspacing?) and fuck up the sensors and ride and mileage. I just know it.
> 
> That is the first move wt does when they buy a new stock pickup. Redneck it up with poorly thought out expensive wheelin' shit.


Do you think he will give the bank the stock wheels and tires when it gets repo'd? They won't be happy with a jacked up suspension and a sharted up driver's seat


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Jan 8, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> >Walmart
> >AutoZone
> 
> Absolute moron


This nigger says he listens to Hannity but doesn't know about Rock Auto.


----------



## Mop_Bucket (Jan 8, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> Do you think he will give the bank the stock wheels and tires when it gets repo'd? They won't be happy with a jacked up suspension and a sharted up driver's seat


I'm pretty sure most repos are sold at auction "as is", especially after he inevitably causes shit loads of body damage to it. If Ralph was smart he'd sell the stock OEM rims to off set his retarded "upgrades" but he'll just let them rot in the back yard of the crack shack.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jan 8, 2022)

Lmao at assuming he'll keep up with the loan. Can't wait to see it get repo'd and the resulting chimpout uploaded to youtube.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 8, 2022)

He really has no clue just how fucking pathetic he looks, claiming he “just bought” two different sporty cars then actually signing up for a 96-month loan with 20% APR on a Japanese piece of shit. Ethan’s lack of connection to reality is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jan 8, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> Do you think he will give the bank the stock wheels and tires when it gets repo'd? They won't be happy with a jacked up suspension and a sharted up driver's seat


I can see him arguing with the repo guy about "steelun mah tahrs" as he loads it on the rollback now.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 8, 2022)

I 100% see the Gunt being one of those degenerates who tries to outsmart the repo guys for weeks hiding his truck in the backyard or covering it with cardboard or something equally retarded. Then the repo guy shows up at the crackshack at 3am or the Subway where Meigh works while Ralph is on Vegas trip #9 and finally rips the truck from The Ralphamales procession.


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Jan 8, 2022)

Oh finally he won't look like he's getting into a clown car because of his fucking fat Gunt. He had to get a bigass truck to feel "kingly" which translates to "Swapping to a car that doesn't have my lard leak off of the seats".


----------



## Mop_Bucket (Jan 8, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> I 100% see the Gunt being one of those degenerates who tries to outsmart the repo guys for weeks hiding his truck in the backyard or covering it with cardboard or something equally retarded. Then the repo guy shows up at the crackshack at 3am or the Subway where Meigh works while Ralph is on Vegas trip #9 and finally rips the truck from The Ralphamales procession.


That's assuming that truck survives long enough to be repoed, Ralph will probably wrap that thing around a tree and be back to driving May's shit box. Also, with the cost of vehicles at the moment, I bet this retard did a reverse mortgage on the crack shack so he can have money to blow. EDIT: Can't reverse mortgage a rental lol.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jan 8, 2022)

Dude is not even gonna put the truck to good use, shoulda stuck with his prior pick. He ain't hauling shit with it, he isn't picking shit up in it and he definently isn't moving tools around in it so why bother getting a pickup truck? At least people like Wings of Redemption probably got use out of his truck being a country boy. Ralph is a wigger who is afraid to get his hands dirty.


----------



## The Wokest (Jan 8, 2022)

A red car? So Ralph joined a stalker gang dedicated to gang stalking.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Jan 8, 2022)

Buying a brand new truck is such an ultra chad move. Its kind of multifaceted. First hes telling the horse that her time is really limited. What other reason to buy a new car then to show off and try and get a new chick? A car guy is not gonna buy some cheap ass rinky dinky nissan truck. Second it shows that hes not gonna spend a freaking cent on lolita either: "I DON'T GIVE A FUCK MAY GO TO GODWILL AND BUY A FREAKING CRIB AND A ROLLER ON YOUR SUBWAY SALARY!"
Then hes rubbing this complete waste of money in the face of Mr Vickers like HAHA im not gonna give you a freaking cent for Xander. You fucking lost in court. Your gonna have to bankroll him just like Faifai until you die. What a freaking king .


An automatic clown said:


> Do you think he will give the bank the stock wheels and tires when it gets repo'd? They won't be happy with a jacked up suspension and a sharted up driver's seat


If he jacks up the suspention hows he gonna get in to the actual truck? Just think of the physicality of it. 
Ralph can't jump hes gonna have to buy a freaking stepladdder to get in. The average woman is around 5"4 Here's a complation of them jumping in to lifted up trucks. 








						How To Get Into a Lifted Truck If You're a Girl | Girls vs Lifted Trucks
					

Badass Merch - http://bit.ly/3cMuDnoSubscribe - https://bit.ly/3m7opCyIf you have any questions, suggestions, and ideas feel free to contact  us via email: m...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 8, 2022)

He bought a truck to impress based black farmer, whose digits he got and who he’ll be visiting as soon as he can. Now let’s also hope he bought a stepladder so he can actually get into it.


----------



## The First Fag (Jan 8, 2022)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> Lmao at assuming he'll keep up with the loan. Can't wait to see it get repo'd and the resulting chimpout uploaded to youtube.


I hope and pray to Saint @Null of the Corn that we get a Ralph v. Riley 2.0 when that time comes assuming he doesn't total the fucking thing.


ColtWalker1847 said:


> I can see him arguing with the repo guy about "steelun mah tahrs" as he loads it on the rollback now.


Ralph (muttering): "Damn dirty Kiwifag ayylogs and broke dick pedophile Josh Moon trying to steal my truck..."
Repo Man: "I sincerely have no idea what the fu-"
Ralph: (racks shitgun)
Repo Man: "Oh shit."


An automatic clown said:


> I 100% see the Gunt being one of those degenerates who tries to outsmart the repo guys for weeks hiding his truck in the backyard or covering it with cardboard or something equally retarded. Then the repo guy shows up at the crackshack at 3am or the Subway where Meigh works while Ralph is on Vegas trip #9 and finally rips the truck from The Ralphamales procession.


People like that crack me up. Like they're gonna find that fucking truck and take it from you, you stupid bastard.


Mop_Bucket said:


> That's assuming that truck survives long enough to be repoed, Ralph will probably wrap that thing around a tree and be back to driving May's shit box. Also, with the cost of vehicles at the moment, I bet this retard did a reverse mortgage on the crack shack so he can have money to blow.


I wanna bet that he's gonna try and total that thing or severely damage it out of spite for the repo guys and then claim that the Broke Dick Farms or Plate Gang or something destroyed it because he is a retarded fat faggot and I wouldn't have sex with him.


----------



## Enceladus (Jan 8, 2022)

A Nissan Frontier tricked out with a bunch of auto store garbage. Perfect.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Jan 8, 2022)

Enceladus said:


> A Nissan Frontier tricked out with a bunch of auto store garbage. Perfect.


And a predatory loan to boot.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jan 8, 2022)

The First Fag said:


> Ralph (muttering): "Damn dirty Kiwifag ayylogs and broke dick pedophile Josh Moon trying to steal my truck..."
> Repo Man: "I sincerely have no idea what the fu-"
> Ralph: (racks shitgun)
> Repo Man: "Oh shit."


@TowinKarz we have a special assignment for you


----------



## tittyhead (Jan 8, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 2871978
> Tweet | Archive


"KillStream Red" - (#FF0000)

The gunt literally just picked the red from MS Paint (RGB 255, 0, 0 = #FF0000) instead of opening up the Pantone and picking out something with a cool name or any kind of uniqueness


----------



## Rei is shit (Jan 8, 2022)

"Its realy nice hahaha" - said about a nissan


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jan 8, 2022)

Mop_Bucket said:


> I bet this retard did a reverse mortgage on the crack shack so he can have money to blow.


Can't take out a reverse mortgage on a house you dont even own (The OG crackshack is owned by some Russian slumlord and the 2nd one is a rental,)


ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> And a predatory loan to boot.


He probably took out one of the Cash Money's Line of Credits (up to $10,000). Been seeing ads on TV about the LOC program at Cash Money


----------



## Mop_Bucket (Jan 8, 2022)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Can't take out a reverse mortgage on a house you dont even own (The OG crackshack is owned by some Russian slumlord and the 2nd one is a rental,)


My mistake, I thought he inherited the crack shack from his mom. He has even less than I thought. This dipshit has been blowing through a lot of money and if he had made a big win in Vegas he would have been bragging about nonstop. Can you get a pay day loan by showing superchat history?


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Jan 8, 2022)

lol please please buy tires from walmart and PLEASE put a giant K on your car. three infact. One in the back window and two on the front doors


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 8, 2022)

Nod Flenders said:


> The Frontier is perfect for The Gunt.


lol why is the name Frontier so fitting for the guntmobile? maybe its the pretention in name along with ralphs pretention that a big car = a big penis instead of a big gunt



Mop_Bucket said:


> Can you get a pay day loan by showing superchat history?


depends on how many of them are just calling dead black men killed by cops niggers and subhuman nog thugs. 



Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Can't take out a reverse mortgage on a house you dont even own (The OG crackshack is owned by some Russian slumlord and the 2nd one is a rental,)


sounds like the set up to a gta 4 mission


----------



## Fannyscum (Jan 8, 2022)

Killstream Kontent Spray arc? Sign me up: 

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jan 8, 2022)

The Wignats came out with a perfectly relevant Podcast (Infight Debate) just in time for Ralph's Wigger tier Frontier. 



			Achtung! Amerikaner – AMERIKANER
		










						· DLive
					

Replay created by  |




					dlive.tv


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 8, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Killstream Kontent Spray arc? Sign me up:
> View attachment 2872156
> Tweet | Archive


Other than the qontent spray, the rest of that shit is something you get at age 16 when you get your first shitbox car and license. This guy is absolutely unbelievable


----------



## GaryGrey (Jan 8, 2022)

Horse Soldier said:


> Hes going to like that 18.9 Percent Interest.
> 
> Heart Disease will take him before the loan expires most likely.





Jump said:


> 18.9 on a 84-96month loan. Yes Nissan will do a 96 month loan
> Nissan gives $450 bonuses to salemen who get people hooked on that. Ill bet Gunt also got sold floormats,VIN etching and maybe even some TruCoat.


Going to go favorable and call it 15.55% on his APR then pretending Ralph still has the $9k from the insurance pay out from the wreck and lastly that Ralph somehow worked the guy down $35k from ~$37.6k. 
Best case pretend Gunt loan $35k with $9k down @ 15.5% APR on a 96 month payment.  With 43% of principle ($19.5k) paid in interest!

Worst case pretend Gunt loan $37.6k $0 down @ 18.9% APR on a 96 month payment. With 49% of principle (*$35.5k*) paid in interest!



Either way Ethan Ralph is going to light at least $19k on fire just to drive a gay red truck. Even if both loans were $26k only difference being the APR 15.5% v 18.9% the difference in interest payment would be $5k.   This is why the gunt will never own a home.  Tens of thousands wasted on interest.  
Dont be a gunt learn financial literacy!


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Jan 8, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Killstream Kontent Spray arc? Sign me up:
> View attachment 2872156
> Tweet | Archive


What exactly is a "snow tool" that he's referring to? A snow brush/scraper?


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Jan 8, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> Other than the qontent spray, the rest of that shit is something you get at age 16 when you get your first shitbox car and license. This guy is absolutely unbelievable


mentally 16 bro


----------



## Generic Retard (Jan 8, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Killstream Kontent Spray arc? Sign me up:
> View attachment 2872156
> Tweet | Archive


I bet the jumper cable will be some piece of shit made from aluminium and stiff like a bitch.
Is his new truck a diesel? If it is, chances are the cable isn't even enough to jump start his own truck.
(probably not though, but in Europe bigger trucks are almost always diesel, since we don't get dibs on the newest oil wells )

If he learned anything from getting stuck in the snow, he should maybe invest in a case of MREs, shovel, multifuel cooker etc.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 8, 2022)

Generic Retard said:


> I bet the jumper cable will be some piece of shit made from aluminium and stiff like a bitch.
> Is his new truck a diesel? If it is, chances are the cable isn't even enough to jump start his own truck.
> (probably not though, but in Europe bigger trucks are almost always diesel, since we don't get dibs on the newest oil wells )


The Titan came with a Crummins V8 as an option but the Frontier never had a diesel here afiak


----------



## Christorian X (Jan 8, 2022)

A few thoughts:

1) What are the odds it doesn't get repo'd due to missed payments but lost in a suit between Spotsbook Lending LLC. v. Gunt?

2) Is he tall enough to actually get in the cab without a stool? And would someone more experienced with PS care to illustrate said hilarity?

3) Hes gonna need a solid hitch for the horse trailer.

4) What weight is it rated for...and is it enough?

5) Calling it now, he tries to road trip to Vegas in it while streaming. He will not make it to Vegas.


----------



## veri (Jan 8, 2022)

Rei is shit said:


> "Its realy nice hahaha" - said about a nissan


dudes who type out “hahaha” always sound so gay or are simps. every time.


----------



## Generic Retard (Jan 8, 2022)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> What exactly is a "snow tool" that he's referring to? A snow brush/scraper?


Probably, but seeing how he got stuck recently, he should have bought a folding shovel (one on the larger side)


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Jan 8, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> A few thoughts:
> 
> 1) What are the odds it doesn't get repo'd due to missed payments but lost in a suit between Spotsbook Lending LLC. v. Gunt?
> 
> ...


To get to point #2, I've seen some trucks that have steps that pop out underneath the cab when the vehicle is unlocked with the fobkey.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jan 8, 2022)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> What exactly is a "snow tool" that he's referring to? A snow brush/scraper?


Nissan of Richmond threw in his very own Based Black Farmer. It was grandfathered in from the Days of the Confederacy.


----------



## veri (Jan 8, 2022)

ok here’s the important million dollar question:
will ethan ralph buy subwoofers and rims for his car. they’d go great with the killstream decal...


----------



## Mop_Bucket (Jan 8, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> ok here’s the important million dollar question:
> will ethan ralph buy subwoofers and rims for his car. they’d go great with the killstream decal...


Rims can be financed so he may pick some up to flash his Vegas winnings.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Jan 8, 2022)

This dude really posted what cat Ralph was going to buy before he bought it? That is HWNDU-tier weaponized autism


----------



## Jack Awful (Jan 8, 2022)

This is where the donations for his "legal fund" went


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 8, 2022)

Generic Retard said:


> If he learned anything from getting stuck in the snow, he should maybe invest in a case of MREs, shovel, multifuel cooker etc


This fat fuck wouldn’t be able to resist eating the MREs immediately. He’d be better off investing in rope and a stepladder.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jan 8, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> ok here’s the important million dollar question:
> will ethan ralph buy subwoofers and rims for his car. they’d go great with the killstream decal...


Count on it. Also a Black Ice little tree air freshener and some kind of skull/flag window sticker.


----------



## Mop_Bucket (Jan 8, 2022)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> Count on it. Also a Black Ice little tree air freshener and some kind of skull/flag window sticker.


He's going to get a vinyl window sticker of that gay skull logo he uses for his blog isn't he?


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Jan 8, 2022)

Generic Retard said:


> Probably, but seeing how he got stuck recently, he should have bought a folding shovel (one on the larger side)


Yeah you're also right about this, thanks for reminding me that I need to get one.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 8, 2022)

Calling it now: he’s going to get neon underlights and a spoiler for this Japanese mom truck. He’s also dumb and trashy enough to risk jail time for rolling coal:


----------



## The First Fag (Jan 8, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> This fat fuck wouldn’t be able to resist eating the MREs immediately. He’d be better off investing in rope and a stepladder.


Now all he needs is a branch sturdy enough to help kill the massive fat ass. I recommend either California redwood or teak. Failing that, oak is tried and true.


----------



## Mop_Bucket (Jan 8, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Calling it now: he’s going to get neon underlights and a spoiler for this Japanese mom truck. He’s also dumb and trashy enough to risk jail time for rolling coal:


Unfortunately (for us), you need a diesel to role coal.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 8, 2022)

Mop_Bucket said:


> Unfortunately (for us), you need a diesel to role coal.


As if this dumb nigger wouldn’t mod his engine just to show the world what a hilljack he is.


----------



## Mop_Bucket (Jan 8, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> As if this dumb nigger wouldn’t mod his engine just to show the world what a hilljack he is.


Maybe he'll get it supercharged so there's a huge air intake sticking out of the hood.


----------



## Spergichu (Jan 8, 2022)

Enceladus said:


> A Nissan Frontier tricked out with a bunch of auto store garbage. Perfect.


Ralph clearly never grew out of that phase of "tricking out" your shitbox in high school.


tittyhead said:


> "KillStream Red" - (#FF0000)
> 
> The gunt literally just picked the red from MS Paint (RGB 255, 0, 0 = #FF0000) instead of opening up the Pantone and picking out something with a cool name or any kind of uniqueness
> View attachment 2872114


I'd be shocked if Ralph could actually understand what an RGB color value or the hexidecimal number system actually is.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jan 8, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> As if this dumb nigger wouldn’t mod his engine just to show the world what a hilljack he is.


Ralph ain't got the brains to wrench on vehicles. He'll buy cheap tacky easy shit they put up on the displays at the chain auto parts stores for impulse buys (already evidenced by his floor mat purchase) and stuff he can get installed like crappy sound systems and wheels/tires.

Realtree branded cammo truck garbage was made to suck up his fat idiot dollars.


----------



## Marche (Jan 8, 2022)

poor people really like taking out loans for things they cant afford to try flex non existent wealth


----------



## Mop_Bucket (Jan 8, 2022)

Marche said:


> poor people really like taking out loans for things they cant afford to try flex non existent wealth


Hood rich is when you dodge your landlord so you can use the rent money to buy a gold chain.

I'm sure there's a proper term for white trash retard like Gunt going and getting Dollar Tree car accessories.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 8, 2022)

Ethan is so (understandably) humiliated by the world knowing his dick maxes out at 3” erect that I fully expect him to flex by putting nuts on his truck.


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Jan 8, 2022)

Like all geniuses, renaissance man, Ethan Ralph, is an accomplished multitasker who, while driving, divides his roving attention between the road and his phone. Nissan's wallet-gouging payment plan has now placed him behind the wheel of a 2 ton truck (plus whatever the Gunt weighs) that is likely to do substantial damage to anything/one that he happens to collide with. Vehicular accidents are as inevitable as birthdays in the life of Ethan Ralph. This is a bullet with someone's name on it, under the guidance of a man who has no regard for anybody besides himself.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jan 9, 2022)

Weeb Slinger said:


> Like all geniuses, renaissance man, Ethan Ralph, is an accomplished multitasker who, while driving, divides his roving attention between the road and his phone. Nissan's wallet-gouging payment plan has now placed him behind the wheel of a 2 ton truck (plus whatever the Gunt weighs) that is likely to do substantial damage to anything/one that he happens to collide with. Vehicular accidents are as inevitable as birthdays in the life of Ethan Ralph. This is a bullet with someone's name on it, under the guidance of a man who has no regard for anybody besides himself.


You heard the man. Everybody bump up your uninsured/underinsured rates on your auto policy. The Gunt has a 4x4. You were warned.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jan 9, 2022)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> You heard the man. Everybody bump up your uninsured/underinsured rates on your auto policy. The Gunt has a 4x4. You were warned.


Never have I felt more relieved to live in Canada


----------



## beautiful person (Jan 9, 2022)

I wonder if getting stuck in the snow influenced his choice to get a truck.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 9, 2022)

beautiful person said:


> I wonder if getting stuck in the snow influenced his choice to get a truck.


No. He was originally posting a 4 cyl Mustang and V6 Challenger through Carvana. He had no interest in a somewhat snow friendly vehicle. 
I bet Carvana didn't take superchat receipts as proof of income and Nissan is handing out predatory car loans like candy on Halloween so Ralph really had no choice


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Jan 9, 2022)

Ralph can't afford to roll coal


----------



## InwardsStink (Jan 9, 2022)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> Ralph can't afford to roll coal


Ralph probably thinks what he did with Nora was rolling coal.


----------



## KaiserBlade (Jan 9, 2022)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> Ralph can't afford to roll coal


He can't afford to actually stay out of trouble.

Color me surprised if his gunted ass doesn't cause the suspension on his "new" truck to give out.  I've seen military APC's not rated to haul his fat ass around.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jan 9, 2022)

InwardsStink said:


> Ralph probably thinks what he did with Nora was rolling coal.


That would be eating the kebab but since she is pakistani its more like eating the Biryani


----------



## thismanlies (Jan 9, 2022)

I know people are giving him shit for this, but I'll go out of my way to gunt guard him for a second.


He sprung for the crew cab meaning he'll have room for the car seat... at least until he dumps May for the next woman that lets him knock her up.
He got the four wheel drive meaning he'd have to do something incredibly stupid to get stuck in another snow storm... which I won't put past him.
He bought a truck meaning he'll have some means of income by collecting scrap metal when the Killstream inevitably dies.
Plus he can livestream himself offroading which people will watch in the hopes of seeing him roll down a hill


----------



## Harambe (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm excited for Ralph. A truck means he can hitch a horse trailer and take May just about anywhere in the country, instead of leaving her at pasture.


----------



## Bepis (Jan 9, 2022)

Ralph bought a pickup because he was so moved when he saw the top of a car for the first time that he wanted to see it again every day


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Jan 9, 2022)

thismanlies said:


> He bought a truck meaning he'll have some means of income by collecting scrap metal when the Killstream inevitably dies.
> 
> Plus he can livestream himself offroading which people will watch in the hopes of seeing him roll down a hill


Scrap metal like all of the aluminum beer cans he can scrape by the highway or what he personally drinks? Man will be making a fortune.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jan 9, 2022)

You know what they say about big trucks - they either bought by handyman and farmers or someone that overcompensate for something


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 9, 2022)

Chris Mclean said:


> Buying a brand new truck is such an ultra chad move. Its kind of multifaceted. First hes telling the horse that her time is really limited. What other reason to buy a new car then to show off and try and get a new chick? A car guy is not gonna buy some cheap ass rinky dinky nissan truck. Second it shows that hes not gonna spend a freaking cent on lolita either: "I DON'T GIVE A FUCK MAY GO TO GODWILL AND BUY A FREAKING CRIB AND A ROLLER ON YOUR SUBWAY SALARY!"
> Then hes rubbing this complete waste of money in the face of Mr Vickers like HAHA im not gonna give you a freaking cent for Xander. You fucking lost in court. Your gonna have to bankroll him just like Faifai until you die. What a freaking king .
> 
> If he jacks up the suspention hows he gonna get in to the actual truck? Just think of the physicality of it.
> ...


Pretty based video there, I can't imagine how Ralph, a 5'1'' huge midget would get into such a truck without a ladder. There's no way he can do a single pullup. He needs a stool.



Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> Ralph can't afford to roll coal


Amanda can always burn some during Subway lunch breaks to fund this new vehicle.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Jan 9, 2022)

Gunty looks like the exact sort of gentleman bloboid I expect to see driving something like this.


----------



## thismanlies (Jan 9, 2022)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Scrap metal like all of the aluminum beer cans he can scrape by the highway or what he personally drinks? Man will be making a fortune.


Imagine an even more gunted Ralph fighting a Mexican in a beat up Chevy S10 over a washing machine he found on the side of the road. That's his future.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Jan 9, 2022)

thismanlies said:


> Imagine an even more gunted Ralph fighting a Mexican in a beat up Chevy S10 over a washing machine he found on the side of the road. That's his future.






 Or something similar.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jan 9, 2022)

He bought a pickup because he is fat and normal cars strain under the weight of his gunt.


----------



## Troonos (Jan 9, 2022)

Am extra large bed for when he reaches immobile deathfat tier and needs his horse to pull him around town.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jan 9, 2022)

KaiserBlade said:


> He can't afford to actually stay out of trouble.
> 
> Color me surprised if his gunted ass doesn't cause the suspension on his "new" truck to give out.  I've seen military APC's not rated to haul his fat ass around.


I imagine Ralph trying to do even basic shit on a HET. An Army truck designed to be operated and maintained by 19 year old just-barely-not-retards. There is no way he could.

He needs his consumer goods crafted to not be troublesome. One of those "I bought it for the extended warranty" guys.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Jan 9, 2022)

There's light at the end said:


> You know what they say about big trucks - they either bought by handyman and farmers or someone that overcompensate for something


On one hand he needs to compensate for quite a lot, on the other he is too short to climb into a truck large enough to properly compensate.,The struggle of the gunt is real.

I wonder if ralph knows to weigh down the truck bed in winter? All the truck guys I know have to else they start sliding everywhere .


----------



## Mop_Bucket (Jan 9, 2022)

Gunt got the crew cab for two reasons, the main and most important is that this is yet another attempt to emulate daddy Dax, except Dax drives a Ford shitbox and not a Nissan shitbox. And the second reason is crew cabs are the only trucks you find on the lot these days. SUVs aren't cool anymore, now fat faggots like Ralph drive crew cabs as daily drivers/grocery getters. This retard could have gotten a Sentra or another sedan with a 4 cylinder to save money. No thought of baby seats were had during this purchase, just another chance to be Dick Jr.


----------



## Least Concern (Jan 9, 2022)

I think pickup trucks where the bed part is shorter than the… not-bed part look weird. Give me a pickup which has just a single bench seat up front and a long bed in back any day.

Oh, wait, you can't, because nobody makes them anymore.


----------



## veri (Jan 9, 2022)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> You heard the man. Everybody bump up your uninsured/underinsured rates on your auto policy. The Gunt has a 4x4. You were warned.


i will never go anywhere near virginia for as long as ralph has a licence (or at all who gives a shit about virginia). also would avoid vegas too just to be safe. good thing his retarded ass killstream sticker will serve as a warning from a distance to any driver unfortunate enough to share the road with gunt.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Jan 9, 2022)

only faggots buy Nissans


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jan 9, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> I think pickup trucks where the bed part is shorter than the… not-bed part look weird. Give me a pickup which has just a single bench seat up front and a long bed in back any day.
> 
> Oh, wait, you can't, because nobody makes them anymore.


Single cab long box _with a manual transmission_!


verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> i will never go anywhere near virginia for as long as ralph has a licence (or at all who gives a shit about virginia). also would avoid vegas too just to be safe. good thing his retarded ass killstream sticker will serve as a warning from a distance to any driver unfortunate enough to share the road with gunt.


That's the problem. He's all-terrain now. You thought he was too fat to get to you? Not any more.


----------



## RussianParasite (Jan 9, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Ethan is so (understandably) humiliated by the world knowing his dick maxes out at 3” erect that I fully expect him to flex by putting nuts on his truck.
> 
> View attachment 2872293


Leave one of the major PA cities and these become shockingly common— this license plate is no surprise. I am somewhat surprised this truck isn’t completely plastered with “let’s go Brandon” stickers. 

I absolutely love how gunt pays out the nose for a truck he won’t use and then takes to Twitter to essentially ask “what do I do now!?” Imagine dropping tens of thousands of dollars on a machine you know nothing about, much less how to use or outfit it. It is truly astounding.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jan 9, 2022)

Can we all reflect on how Ethan Ralph embodies the stereotype of a truck guy? He’s short and fat while being foul mouthed with a tiny dick. Moreover he’s not even an outdoorsman or does any kind of union job to justify the truck.

He’s just a walking stereotype at this point.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jan 9, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Can we all reflect on how Ethan Ralph embodies the stereotype of a truck guy? He’s short and fat while being foul mouthed with a tiny dick. Moreover he’s not even an outdoorsman or does any kind of union job to justify the truck.
> 
> He’s just a walking stereotype at this point.


What's really funny us that he manages to out trash that stereotyoe by being an ex-con that prolly couldn't get a union gig if he wanted too.


----------



## ItCouldBeWorse (Jan 9, 2022)

thismanlies said:


> He bought a truck meaning he'll have some means of income by collecting scrap metal when the Killstream inevitably dies.


Oh god, thank you for putting the image of Chief Gunt driving around in his Hot-Wheels inspired shitty tuned Nissan, looking for unattended copper wiring like a gypsy.
_“Just you wait you motherfuckin paedophile Jersh Moon, I’ll make more money than your broke dick farms from stealin’ copper wirin’ ”_


----------



## Harshed Mellow (Jan 9, 2022)

Ralph got himself a pavement princess. He's going to find out quickly trucks are goddamn expensive, especially if you aren't using it for work. Gas alone is going to be a shocker moving from 4 banger to a truck. First gen and nissan? He's going to have a real bad time.


----------



## Mop_Bucket (Jan 9, 2022)

Harshed Mellow said:


> Ralph got himself a pavement princess. He's going to find out quickly trucks are goddamn expensive, especially if you aren't using it for work. Gas alone is going to be a shocker moving from 4 banger to a truck. First gen and nissan? He's going to have a real bad time.


He also got himself a nice red cop magnet, you know the Gunt is gonna rack up some speeding tickets in a matter of weeks, hell, he may even get himself a DUI/DWI.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Jan 9, 2022)

Do we actually have proof that he bought anything or is all just bluster for reasons that only make sense to Ethan?


----------



## Mop_Bucket (Jan 9, 2022)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> Do we actually have proof that he bought anything or is all just bluster for reasons that only make sense to Ethan?


It's possible that he leased it but that would take understanding that buying a brand new current year vehicle is always a terrible idea. It's a pretty safe bet that the Gunt pulled a Wings and bought a new truck without a second thought. This low end shitbox is just another status symbol like his designer man purse.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 9, 2022)

RussianParasite said:


> I absolutely love how gunt pays out the nose for a truck he won’t use and then takes to Twitter to essentially ask “what do I do now!?”


That’s what happens when your every move is calculated to “own” broke dick farms and Joshua Monner Coom. “He who angers you controls you,” and we have been calling the shots in this fat tards’s life for the past two years. It’s glorious.


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Jan 9, 2022)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> Do we actually have proof that he bought anything or is all just bluster for reasons that only make sense to Ethan?


Only proof as far as I know is in the OP and Gunts picture in a parking lot. I for one am happy he got a truck, in fact, I bet he’ll never use it as a truck and if it’s 4WD, he’ll never take it on off-road trails. He doesn’t have the balls to feel what 4 wheel drive is outside his fast food drive-thru on a wet day. Would be nice to see some off-road content, but no. Ralph isn’t capable and wouldn’t want to get the thing dirty... Deprived again


----------



## Angry Shoes (Jan 9, 2022)

The Nissan Frontier is what you buy when you want a Toyota Tacoma but have a brown-person credit score.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jan 9, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> He bought a truck to impress based black farmer, whose digits he got and who he’ll be visiting as soon as he can. Now let’s also hope he bought a stepladder so he can actually get into it.


Into the truck or the buck's neghole?


----------



## The First Fag (Jan 9, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Ethan is so (understandably) humiliated by the world knowing his dick maxes out at 3” erect that I fully expect him to flex by putting nuts on his truck.
> 
> View attachment 2872293


It should be a pill bottle with two Tic-Tacs if we want to be anatomically accurate.


KaiserBlade said:


> He can't afford to actually stay out of trouble.
> 
> Color me surprised if his gunted ass doesn't cause the suspension on his "new" truck to give out.  I've seen military APC's not rated to haul his fat ass around.


He'd take up a whole Spartan Assault Tank.


thismanlies said:


> I know people are giving him shit for this, but I'll go out of my way to gunt guard him for a second.
> 
> 
> He sprung for the crew cab meaning he'll have room for the car seat... at least until he dumps May for the next woman that lets him knock her up.
> ...


Even when reasonable people compliment him, they still make fun of him. Good shit fam.


Harambe said:


> I'm excited for Ralph. A truck means he can hitch a horse trailer and take May just about anywhere in the country, instead of leaving her at pasture.


Implying he would actually want to, as his Vegas trips can attest.


ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Scrap metal like all of the aluminum beer cans he can scrape by the highway or what he personally drinks? Man will be making a fortune.


Somehow he is too much of a hick to drink beer from a can. I see him as more of a red Solo cup guy.


Troonos said:


> Am extra large bed for when he reaches immobile deathfat tier and needs his horse to pull him around town.


This reminds me of a comment from an EDP445 weight loss video (allegedly) from his car saying something to the effect of "good shit. I can now drive 24 miles an hour"


Mop_Bucket said:


> Gunt got the crew cab for two reasons, the main and most important is that this is yet another attempt to emulate daddy Dax, except Dax drives a Ford shitbox and not a Nissan shitbox. And the second reason is crew cabs are the only trucks you find on the lot these days. SUVs aren't cool anymore, now fat faggots like Ralph drive crew cabs as daily drivers/grocery getters. This retard could have gotten a Sentra or another sedan with a 4 cylinder to save money. No thought of baby seats were had during this purchase, just another chance to be Dick Jr.


He already has a Dick Jr. The sex tape confirmed it.


AncientPhosphur said:


> He’s just a waddling stereotype at this point.


Fixed that sentence for ya.


ItCouldBeWorse said:


> Oh god, thank you for putting the image of Chief Gunt driving around in his Hot-Wheels inspired shitty tuned Nissan, looking for unattended copper wiring like a gypsy.
> _“Just you wait you motherfuckin paedophile Jersh Moon, I’ll make more money than your broke dick farms from stealin’ copper wirin’ ”_


He gonna try and choke out @Null like he's Agent 47 or some shit. I'm calling it now.


----------



## CringeMomma (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## RedRocket69 (Jan 9, 2022)

Can't wait until he drinks/drives and rolls his GuntFinder into a ditch


----------



## Spergichu (Jan 9, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> View attachment 2873184
> 
> View attachment 2873185
> 
> View attachment 2873187


All I see here are two credit checks and a subprime financing.


----------



## veri (Jan 9, 2022)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> Single cab long box _with a manual transmission_!
> 
> That's the problem. He's all-terrain now. You thought he was too fat to get to you? Not any more.


at least the huge “k” on the truck will be a distant warning so you can escape in time. ralph should instead get a sticker that says “killrisk” cause that’s what he is when he operates any motor vehicle

ralph also needs to stop saying he “bought” all these things. you took a predatory loan and tried to brag to the alogs about how much nissan of virginia are fans of the killstream and won’t stop blowing up your phone. which just further confirms that nissan always wants ralph as a customer because he’s retarded and will think that a 240 month financing plan is a GREAT DEAL

edit: also to avoid gunt collision you can move anywhere snowy. it will deter him easily


----------



## Les Morfalous (Jan 9, 2022)

Really Gunty, a fucking Nissan.Couldn't afford the couple of pennies extra for a Rav4? Oh well, at least it's not a Ford.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jan 9, 2022)

I can't wait for Gunt to wreck this vehicle too.


----------



## veri (Jan 9, 2022)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> I can't wait for Gunt to wreck this vehicle too.


hopefully whoever is unfortunate to be hit by ralph has a bigger/stronger car to handle the impact. maybe a semi, uhaul, fedex truck...


----------



## RedRocket69 (Jan 9, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> hopefully whoever is unfortunate to be hit by ralph has a bigger/stronger car to handle the impact. maybe a semi, uhaul, fedex truck...


Ralph won't tense up because he'll be shit faced, so he'll walk away with a few owies. But the family of 8 in the minivan won't be so lucky. Then the Retort will be Abort and the Corn Demon will finally be appeased


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jan 9, 2022)

thismanlies said:


> I know people are giving him shit for this, but I'll go out of my way to gunt guard him for a second.
> 
> 
> He sprung for the crew cab meaning he'll have room for the car seat... at least until he dumps May for the next woman that lets him knock her up.
> ...


#TruckLife4Life videos are the next obvious step in the ongoing evolution of the Kill Report.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 9, 2022)

Lol he bought a fucking nissan truck, what a faggot.

If you're gonna buy a foreign made truck, everyone knows the Toyota Tacoma is where its at.


----------



## Mop_Bucket (Jan 9, 2022)

Sheryl Nome said:


> Lol he bought a fucking nissan truck, what a faggot.


It's been said a few times that Nissan is the car manufacturer of last resort as they'll gladly sign a predatory loan to retards with negative credit that last 10+ years. And much like the *P*oor *O*ld *N*igger *T*hought *I*t *A* *C*adillac of the old days, every dipshit with more wage garnishments than braincells buy these show room junkers and act like they're wheelers and dealers.


----------



## Harlan Wick (Jan 9, 2022)

So how long until the truck dies or repo'd and Gunt's life becomes a cliched country song?


----------



## Get The Gerbil (Jan 9, 2022)

Harlan Wick said:


> So how long until the truck dies or repo'd and _Gunt's life becomes a cliched country song?_


Implying it isn't already?

1.  Mama died
2. Crashed his car 
3. Alcoholic
4. Been to jail
5. Has one kid out of wedlock and another on the way
6. Now owns a truck (that will only be hauling his gunt and his horse)
7. He has the stereotypical southern hick accent to wrap it all together in a nice, white trash package

Only thing missing is a mention of his dog dying, and no animal adoption agency in their right minds would allow Gunt to adopt a dog given his ahem...history with dogs.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 9, 2022)

thismanlies said:


> [*]He got the four wheel drive meaning he'd have to do something incredibly stupid to get stuck in another snow storm... which I won't put past him.


You think the Gunt is going to load and unload sand bags? He will just sit home the five days it snows in Richmond every winter.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jan 9, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> View attachment 2873184
> 
> View attachment 2873185
> 
> View attachment 2873187


I love how these are all progressively worse and worse cars  never change Ralphie


----------



## Mop_Bucket (Jan 9, 2022)

Meiwaku said:


> I love how these are all progressively worse and worse cars  never change Ralphie


Gunt couldn't qualify for the two cars that dealers give to 18 year old Boots without question.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jan 9, 2022)

Get The Gerbil said:


> Only thing missing is a mention of his dog dying, and no animal adoption agency in their right minds would allow Gunt to adopt a dog given his ahem...history with dogs.


His dogs already died when Ronnie put them in the oven. So you can check that off as well


----------



## veri (Jan 9, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> #TruckLife4Life videos are the next obvious step in the ongoing evolution of the Kill Report.


he was probably inspired by dingo’s streams living out of his truck cause his house was foreclosed on. probably soon ralph will be so broke he’ll have no choice but to stream from his truck


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jan 9, 2022)

So what are our betting pool options going to be?

Ralph’s truck gets:

Repo’d
Destroyed in crash
Lost after a DUI
Stolen by a melanin enriched future doctor/engineer
Paid off in full and handed down to demon child
Angrily returned by Ralph once he sees Karen farms dunking on him


----------



## NynchLiggers (Jan 9, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> he was probably inspired by dingo’s streams living out of his truck cause his house was foreclosed on. probably soon ralph will be so broke he’ll have no choice but to stream from his truck


All while having a baby, a horse and probably having to pay child support.
Gunt's level of self-destruction is so high it's like a deliberate parody of wiggers.


----------



## Null (Jan 9, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> So what are our betting pool options going to be?
> 
> Ralph’s truck gets:
> 
> ...


it's just going to get repo'd and he'll hail it as a win because his rates are ridiculous


----------



## Mop_Bucket (Jan 9, 2022)

Null said:


> it's just going to get repo'd and he'll hail it as a win because his rates are ridiculous


So how long until he starts refusing to make payments like he does on his student loans?


----------



## The Wokest (Jan 9, 2022)

Null said:


> it's just going to get repo'd and he'll hail it as a win because his rates are ridiculous


Nope because Ralph is going to Mexico and in Mexico Repos are illegal, I learned that from a Repo TV Show.


----------



## Fools Idol (Jan 9, 2022)

So he's going to be driving around in a bright red pick up with a massive "K" logo emblazed on the side, a "kid diddler" hat and a "broke dick" shirt. Fantastic.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 9, 2022)

Fools Idol said:


> So he's going to be driving around in a bright red pick up with a massive "K" logo emblazed on the side, a "kid diddler" hat and a "broke dick" shirt. Fantastic.


He's too chickenshit to wear that hat around since we mocked him.


----------



## The First Fag (Jan 9, 2022)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> Single cab long box _with a manual transmission_!
> 
> That's the problem. He's all-terrain now. You thought he was too fat to get to you? Not any more.


I can imagine trying to fight the gunt in that truck would be like the scene where Cara Dune and Din Djarin blow up the AT-ST. Only it's a fat wigger at the controls and he's screaming about pedophile Josh Moon and swerving erratically.


verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> at least the huge “k” on the truck will be a distant warning so you can escape in time. ralph should instead get a sticker that says “killrisk” cause that’s what he is when he operates any motor vehicle
> 
> ralph also needs to stop saying he “bought” all these things. you took a predatory loan and tried to brag to the alogs about how much nissan of virginia are fans of the killstream and won’t stop blowing up your phone. which just further confirms that nissan always wants ralph as a customer because he’s retarded and will think that a 240 month financing plan is a GREAT DEAL
> 
> edit: also to avoid gunt collision you can move anywhere snowy. it will deter him easily


I think the groaning of the truck trying to propel his gunt would be a better indicator. I can just imagine him trying to run over Dear Feeder Jersh except the thing will be moving so slow his fat ass may as well be on Yaniv's mobility scooter.

Just him being himself in public is a killrisk. Both for others and for himself. I would rather be around Jeffery Dahmer or Hitler than Ralph because at least you know what to expect from the two of them.

He is the perfect consumer. He's so retarded that he would think he is getting a good deal even when he is getting literally mugged.


Get The Gerbil said:


> Implying it isn't already?
> 
> 1.  Mama died
> 2. Crashed his car
> ...


The major difference is that a cliche country song is infinitely easier on the ears than the Gunt's voice. Or Gaytor's now that I think of it. I would much rather bang my head on a table repeatedly than listen to either of those two fat faggots.


----------



## Sammich (Jan 9, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> >Walmart
> >AutoZone
> 
> Absolute moron


Perfect place for cheap kitschy shit!  

why drop 120 bucks for some weatherguard mats that are laser measured and cut for your NEW TRUCK when you can drop 40 bucks at walmart for some universal fit ones that will slip and slide around for you.   Only picked out the floor mats as an example. 

For fucks sake ralph, if you are gonna kit out your little truck, drop a few bucks and get soem nice stuff that will last awhile and work well.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Jan 9, 2022)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Never have I felt more relieved to live in Canada


You have it way worse. Ronnie has been getting DUIs since before you were a twinkle in your mothers eye! Fucking alog do you even KNOW what Ronnie has done in the backseat of a Acadian? HE HAS SHARTED ALL OVER THOSE FUCKING SEATS! Its now called Ralph brown in upper Alberta.

Let me tell you what boy! That little Ralphamale faggot couldn't hold a candle to his papas driving. Where do you think assumption of aggressive canadian drivers came from? It wasn't the meek faggy canucks going 30 in a 50. NO! It was Ronny barreling down the Canadian highway system going 190 km/h, rolling coal and blasting Johnny Rebel out of his '96 silverado.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 9, 2022)

Time to default on the loan payment, like your student debt, Ralph. That's right, screw those in power, a true Ralphamale doesn't pay them pesky loans. 

Honestly thought he will get one of those homosexual Mustangs since Lil'Nipplets drives one.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jan 9, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> So what are our betting pool options going to be?
> 
> Ralph’s truck gets:
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## RangerBoo (Jan 9, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> So what are our betting pool options going to be?
> 
> Ralph’s truck gets:
> 
> ...


You forgot another one:
Taken by May as part of child support payments once he dumps her and demon baby 2.0.


----------



## cistendered (Jan 9, 2022)

Sheryl Nome said:


> Lol he bought a fucking nissan truck, what a faggot.
> 
> If you're gonna buy a foreign made truck, everyone knows the Toyota Tacoma is where its at.






You're clearly someone who hasn't sampled Bombay's finest - the Mahindra Pik Up. Brought to you by the same people who brought you SecureServer.TV and almost as reliable.


----------



## Killdozer Enthusiast (Jan 9, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> View attachment 2873184
> 
> View attachment 2873185
> 
> View attachment 2873187


Imagine bragging about a V6 Challenger or a 4 cylinder Mustang.

Why do poor people buy new shitboxes instead of a 5-10 year old good car that would actually make them look richer than the new car? No one looks at someone in a new Frontier and thinks "That guy is definitely more successful than the guy in the 2015 Silverado"


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Jan 9, 2022)

Killdozer Enthusiast said:


> Imagine bragging about a V6 Challenger or a 4 cylinder Mustang.
> 
> Why do poor people buy new shitboxes instead of a 5-10 year old good car that would actually make them look richer than the new car? No one looks at someone in a new Frontier and thinks "That guy is definitely more successful than the guy in the 2015 Silverado"


To be fair to Ralph, right now with the state of the car market, you're almost stupid not to buy new, used shit is way more expensive and not worth it.


----------



## Space Cooter (Jan 9, 2022)

All American brand Nissan. His loyalty to a shitty Japanese brand should play well with his autistic audience and their love of shitty Japanese cartoons.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 9, 2022)

Sheryl Nome said:


> To be fair to Ralph, right now with the state of the car market, you're almost stupid not to buy new, used shit is way more expensive and not worth it.


To be fair to anyone else, just don't read Autism Thunderdome (Rest in Pieces) while driving.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 9, 2022)

18.9% interest over 8 years? Jesus fuck what sort of a retard would agree to....oh.


----------



## TurdFondler (Jan 9, 2022)

Killdozer Enthusiast said:


> Why do poor people buy new shitboxes instead of a 5-10 year old good car that would actually make them look richer than the new car?


Financing. Poor retards don't have the capacity to have a bunch of money at one time. Used cars never get 0 money down 96 month loans. Instead of saving up the 12 or 15k or whatever and just buying a decent used car, idiot poors will always get a shitbox off the lot and keep paying a tithe forever.


----------



## Thots & Prayers (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm just chuckling over the fact that it's going to cost like $60 to fill up the gas tank.


----------



## RangerBoo (Jan 9, 2022)

Thots & Prayers said:


> I'm just chuckling over the fact that it's going to cost like $60 to fill up the gas tank.


Yeah, that is what I don't get. Having a truck is expensive. It can cost a lot to fill up the gas tank, especially with how gas is rising up in price as of late. The smart thing to do would have been to get a vehicle that would have been cheaper to fill with the gas but leave it to Ralph to not make smart decisions.


----------



## Least Concern (Jan 9, 2022)

TurdFondler said:


> Financing. Poor retards don't have the capacity to have a bunch of money at one time. Used cars never get 0 money down 96 month loans. Instead of saving up the 12 or 15k or whatever and just buying a decent used car, idiot poors will always get a shitbox off the lot and keep paying a tithe forever.


Since when could you not finance a used car? I had to get my current car in a bit of a hurry and could make a down payment of about $1200 but I had no problem getting the rest of it financed.

That said, I'm sure my credit rating is far better than a 36-year-old who has never made a single payment on his college loan.


----------



## Coily (Jan 9, 2022)

I bet that lark even has AM radio!


----------



## Retrodogkiller (Jan 9, 2022)

The Wokest said:


> Nope because Ralph is going to Mexico and in Mexico Repos are illegal, I learned that from a Repo TV Show.


Don't need a repo in Mexico when the cartel is gonna send Pedro to "borrow" the dumb gringos new truck.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jan 9, 2022)

Nissans are for broke beta male bitches. Nobody is impressed. Wouldn’t even bother keying that piece of shit. 

If Ralph wanted to own the Aylawgz, he woulda gotten a Ram TRX:


But who am I kidding? Ralph can’t even afford to fill the gas tank on this baby, because he’s so poor. Enjoy your Nissan, broke ass faggot!


----------



## veri (Jan 10, 2022)

ralph should have gotten a german car. very gas efficient


----------



## CryoRevival #SJ-112 (Jan 10, 2022)

Imagine buying a japanese car and its not a Hilux. They are the only modern truck brand I know which got a war named after its company, not because of profiteering, but because of how great it is as a durable, flexible, and powerful vehicle while also maintaining their value really well, atleast in my area.


----------



## heathercho (Jan 10, 2022)

So....
The fast rolling lard ball just keeps breaking even huh?

I was hoping 2022 was the year Ralph finally got snapped in half by the world, but he seems to keep rolling on.


----------



## RangerBoo (Jan 10, 2022)

heathercho said:


> So....
> The fast rolling lard ball just keeps breaking even huh?
> 
> I was hoping 2022 was the year Ralph finally got snapped in half by the world, but he seems to keep rolling on.


Nothing can stop the Ralphamale, not even a heart attack. Ralph is like DSP, the world can not crush him. Like a cockroach he'll survive the nuclear hellscape and continue to spite the goddamn Karen Farms.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Jan 10, 2022)

All this negativity. I for one am pleased that Ralph got himself a big red truck that will undoubtably catch the attention of law enforcement in the event that Ethan does the unthinkable and runs another red light.


----------



## The Sh (Jan 10, 2022)

UCantCCPMe said:


> All this negativity. I for one am pleased that Ralph got himself a big red truck that will undoubtably catch the attention of law enforcement in the event that Ethan does the unthinkable and runs another red light.


We can all hope that the Red Truck becomes the new White Bronco in a multi hour low speed chase around the former capitol of the confederacy.


----------



## Gfkldsl (Jan 10, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> ralph should have gotten a german car. very gas efficient


He needs a truck to haul the gunt around. Plus hes to broke to buy foreign


----------



## エボラちゃん (Jan 10, 2022)

Get The Gerbil said:


> Implying it isn't already?
> 
> 1.  Mama died
> 2. Crashed his car
> ...


Gunt really should purchase one of these SMASHED & SLAMMED good boy. Do it Ralph pleeeeeaaase.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Jan 10, 2022)

Better be careful when driving drunk in his new toy.

It is easier to see some jackass driving like a moron in some big truck. Also, red vehicles are the second most common vehicles pulled over.

I look forward to a possible new DUI arc.


----------



## Rabid Weasels (Jan 10, 2022)

That thing has no running boards. Imagine someone who is 5'1", both in height and circumference, trying to get in this thing. We are missing all the best comedy.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jan 10, 2022)

RangerBoo said:


> Nothing can stop the Ralphamale, not even a heart attack. Ralph is like DSP, the world can not crush him. Like a cockroach he'll survive the nuclear hellscape and continue to spite the goddamn Karen Farms.


Ralph is only able to survive in todays world. He wouldn’t survive a nuclear hellscape because that requires doing something other than stay perpetually drunk and making less than minimum wage from paypigs.

Hell he barely survive a snowstorm


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jan 10, 2022)

I think you all are just going to have to come to terms with the fact that Ralph's finances aren't as shitty as you hope they are.


----------



## Bathsalts (Jan 10, 2022)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Why does ralph need a truck? He is never going to put anything in that bed.


He's a dumb wigger that's why.


----------



## Individualism Incarnate (Jan 10, 2022)

CryoRevival #SJ-112 said:


> Imagine buying a japanese car and its not a Hilux. They are the only modern truck brand I know which got a war named after its company, not because of profiteering, but because of how great it is as a durable, flexible, and powerful vehicle while also maintaining their value really well, atleast in my area.


Did you know the GUNT was involved in that war? 2nd paragraph








						Toyota War - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 10, 2022)

Rabid Weasels said:


> That thing has no running boards. Imagine someone who is 5'1", both in height and circumference, trying to get in this thing. We are missing all the best comedy.


Imagine him trying to get in head-first, then sliding back onto the pavement when the gunt can’t clear the edge of the seat. I really cannot believe he bought this just based on his height alone.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 10, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> I think you all are just going to have to come to terms with the fact that Ralph's finances aren't as shitty as you hope they are.


6 year car plan and new prices for used cars lol. Also I think most people now were marveling at how stupid these decisions are regardless of the state of his finances so I'm not even sure what you're referring to here


----------



## Nate Scully 025 (Jan 10, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> I think you all are just going to have to come to terms with the fact that Ralph's finances aren't as shitty as you hope they are.


I mean... sure, if we’re wrong, and he actually paid the list price in full, or somehow managed a halfway reasonable loan... the worst he’s done is make a baffling choice in vehicles. But...

That’s very hard to believe, and unless documentation to prove otherwise is produced to own the Farms, I’m going to continue under the assumption he’s paying loanshark rates on a shitty truck, if for no other reason than because it’s funny.

Then again, people would rightfully mock Ralph for being so thin-skinned that he _had_ to respond to people on here calling him broke, so it’s not like there’s really a bad outcome imo.


----------



## Terrorist (Jan 10, 2022)

Chris Mclean said:


> If he jacks up the suspention hows he gonna get in to the actual truck? Just think of the physicality of it.


Imagine if he literally can’t get into it, won’t admit this and it becomes a huge blowup. After months and months he’s still obviously driving May’s shitbox. A-logs raiding chat spamming WHERES THE TRUCK RALPH, @AltisticRight mathematically proving his legs are too short for the height of the wheels, Gary Numan cover by MC Jarbo, rare Dale Earnhardt Gaydurs.

YEW GAWD DAMB BROKE DICK PEEDERFILE KEEWEE FAGS R JIST JEALOUS OF MAH TRUKK! AH SPEND MORE ON TRUCK NUTS AND EROTIC MUDFLAPS THAN YEW MAKE IN A YEAR


----------



## State Champ (Jan 10, 2022)

Ralph is irl Early Cuyler, except Early has actually seen his son


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jan 10, 2022)

So does it come with a little ladder that swings down or something so he can climb in?


----------



## CringeMomma (Jan 10, 2022)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> So does it come with a little ladder that swings down or something so he can climb in?


No, he is having a step bar installed LMAO "nOt cAuSe Ya NeEd OnE"


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jan 10, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> No, he is having a step bar installed LMAO "nOt cAuSe Ya NeEd OnE"


Pedal blocks and a booster seat not included.....


----------



## Slav Power (Jan 10, 2022)

CryoRevival #SJ-112 said:


> Imagine buying a japanese car and its not a Hilux. They are the only modern truck brand I know which got a war named after its company, not because of profiteering, but because of how great it is as a durable, flexible, and powerful vehicle while also maintaining their value really well, atleast in my area.


If anything a 70 Series Land Cruiser would be the most halal choice, as it more or less retains the mechanics of the original model from the 80's used in the Toyota War.


----------



## Jump (Jan 10, 2022)

CryoRevival #SJ-112 said:


> Imagine buying a japanese car and its not a Hilux. They are the only modern truck brand I know which got a war named after its company, not because of profiteering, but because of how great it is as a durable, flexible, and powerful vehicle while also maintaining their value really well, atleast in my area.


Do you think those niggers in Africa made any choice in the trucks they used? No. They use toyota and w123's there because thats what they had. Its not like there where many Jeep or Subaru dealers there.

Just like today you see F150s and Humvee's all over those places. They use what they use because its there. Its not like they where reading Consumer Reports and test driving trucks for a week.


And they don't sell Hilux in the USA. There was a burgerized version called the Tacoma but it was a rot box. Toyota is still replacing frames on them today.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 10, 2022)

Jump said:


> They use toyota and w123's there because thats what they had. Its not like there where many Jeep or Subaru dealers there…They use what they use because its there. Its not like they where reading Consumer Reports and test driving trucks for a week.


What’s funny is Ethan is just as limited (by his shitty credit and lack of funds) in his realistic choices for vehicles as literal niggers in Africa are. He just thinks he’s fooling people when he temporarily pretends to buy something other than a Nissan, then “changes his mind.” Pathetic.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jan 11, 2022)

Slav Power said:


> If anything a 70 Series Land Cruiser would be the most halal choice, as it more or less retains the mechanics of the original model from the 80's used in the Toyota War.
> View attachment 2876225


This. Marty McFly 80's Toyotas are the superior ones. The 90's ones are a motherbitch to work on. Just loaded with stupid engineering decisions to shave fractions of a penny on the assembly line that make your life hell (you gotta remove the inner fender to change the fuel filter, why?). Give me a Mazda B2600i or good old 'murican S-10 over that.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Jan 11, 2022)

This is one of the examples of undeserved american personal prosperity that make you look at it and go "huh, I understand the motivation of ISIS".
When a literal human gunt can afford a semi-luxury offroader pickup, while doing nothing but streaming himself seprging out.


----------



## Victim2988 (Jan 11, 2022)

I don't understand the appeal of this kind of giant truck if you don't own a ranch or a construction firm. 
Ralph choose the biggest red car like if it was a toy in a toystore. 
Of course an elegant, confortable and reliable all-options black sedan for all the family was never an acceptable choice. 
Manchild nigger. 
About his financial situation : my shitty european country of residence learned me to never trust the economic situation of somebody by the car he is driving. You can see thousands of arabs driving new bmws and mercedes everyday here, and the ones who are not drug dealers are just brokeass losers living in the shittiest neighborhoods and spending all their shitty wages or welfare on the car while their kids eat macaronis from the foodbank.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 11, 2022)

Victim2988 said:


> I don't understand the appeal of this kind of giant truck if you don't own a ranch or a construction firm.
> Ralph choose the biggest red car like if it was a toy in a toystore.
> Of course an elegant, confortable and reliable all-options black sedan for all the family was never an acceptable choice.
> Manchild nigger.
> About his financial situation : my shitty european country of residence learned me to never trust the economic situation of somebody by the car he is driving. You can see thousands of arabs driving new bmws and mercedes everyday here, and the ones who are not drug dealers are just brokeass losers living in the shittiest neighborhoods and spending all their shitty wages or welfare on the car while their kids eat macaronis from the foodbank.


To be fair, in my area, I see a lot more white collar workers driving fully loaded Silverados or Ford Platinums than I do driving nice sedans. It's a status thing now, a fully loaded diesel truck is like 75-90k now. 



Fastest Hand In The East said:


> This is one of the examples of undeserved american personal prosperity that make you look at it and go "huh, I understand the motivation of ISIS".
> When a literal human gunt can afford a semi-luxury offroader pickup, while doing nothing but streaming himself seprging out.


It remains to be seen if he can actually afford it or if Jose the repo man pays him a visit


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 11, 2022)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> This is one of the examples of undeserved american personal prosperity that make you look at it and go "huh, I understand the motivation of ISIS".
> When a literal human gunt can afford a semi-luxury offroader pickup, while doing nothing but streaming himself seprging out.


isis can only dream of having a fatty little gross midget make a fool of themselves trying to scramble while out of breath up a truck much too tall for them only to get tboned at a redlight. 

we need to have a ralph loan program so other countries more deprived than us can point and laugh at the absolute freakshow and physical inadequacies of the gunt.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 11, 2022)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> When a literal human gunt can afford a semi-luxury offroader pickup


If your takeaway from this subforum is “Ethan Ralph can actually afford this vehicle,” you haven’t been paying attention.


----------



## ajax (Jan 11, 2022)

Unless you're hauling stuff, like a boat, camper, trailer, drive down some beaten up roads, or have a need for the storage in the bed, there's absolutely no reason to get a truck. You'll pay twice as much in gas and won't even use it for it's intended purposes.


----------



## Christorian X (Jan 11, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> Ethan has been granted guardianship of Evan.
> 
> 
> Let's see how long until the house they jointly own from his dad's estate goes up for sale.
> ...



Piggy was granted custody of Evan on Dec 1st which means he can now sell the crackshack. If he isn't buying the new Guntmobile through the business, he may be using the crackshack as a way to get a secured loan. I'm excited for the moment he gets a gambling loan against the crackshack and loses, thus pissing away the house and Guntmobile in one swoop.


----------



## Comandante Marcos (Jan 11, 2022)

I know I'm late as fuck to this party, and when I finally decided to check for Ralphaupdates I saw that Gunt had bought a brand new 2022 Nissan Frontier. *WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCKING FUCK????* 

Ever since the world's computer chip factories got their workforces flattened by the covid steamroller, there hasn't been very many new cars made. Judging from my local area recon missions there aren't very many new cars available ANYWHERE. The new car dealers are buying auction cars and putting them in front of their businesses in a desperate attempt to hide the ghostly emptiness of the rest of the business. I didn't think 2022 year cars even fucking _existed_ irl ffs. 

I know that Nissan's finance arm will loan to a chimpanzee if it can hold a pen, but still I didn't think there were many new cars out there. I was betting on Gunt getting sucked into a buy-here-pay-here deal with a piece of shit high mileage rotted out Civic. I hate to think of what the total price is on the Guntatruck, and what his payments are at 19% interest. Of course, Ralph will refuse to make the payments after a few months and Richmond Nissan will get its truck back.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Jan 11, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> isis can only dream of having a fatty little gross midget make a fool of themselves trying to scramble while out of breath up a truck much too tall for them only to get tboned at a redlight.
> 
> we need to have a ralph loan program so other countries more deprived than us can point and laugh at the absolute freakshow and physical inadequacies of the gunt.


I agree, so many of the world problems could be solved by the proper education campaign on the real condition of american and EU gunts to counter the propaganda.



John Andrews Stan said:


> If your takeaway from this subforum is “Ethan Ralph can actually afford this vehicle,” you haven’t been paying attention.


I know he REALLY can't afford this particular truck, my point is gunts are getting more for far less effort in general. Those are unfortunate brown stains of progress.


----------



## Comandante Marcos (Jan 11, 2022)

ajax said:


> Unless you're hauling stuff, like a boat, camper, trailer, drive down some beaten up roads, or have a need for the storage in the bed, there's absolutely no reason to get a truck. You'll pay twice as much in gas and won't even use it for it's intended purposes.


El Comandante drives a 2016 Hyundai Accent 5 door bought used in 2018 from Hertz, and I have hauled a small freezer and a 4 drawer 1930s-era chest of drawers in it, for starters. Some people probably look at it and think I'm a faggot, but it really can haul small loads and I get 27 mpg. When I drive up to a gas pump and see some wigger has put $80 worth of gas in their shitbox old pickup that they probably don't even haul anything in, I chuckle. Even with California's sky high gas prices I put less than $40 per fillup in my Hyundai, and that lasts just under a week. Ralphamale is gonna be dropping probably $60 every three or four days to fill that shitty Nissan up, even considering that gas is probably cheaper in VA.


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Jan 11, 2022)

Victim2988 said:


> I don't understand the appeal of this kind of giant truck if you don't own a ranch or a construction firm.


A sincere concern for certain wiggers and low grade trash burgers across the US is wanting a bigger, heavier vehicle purely for the expectation of when they hit something or get hit they want more material between them and the impact so they're less likely to get flattened or permanently crippled. Considering Ralph is as low grade burger wigger as they come and has a history of crashing shit, I'd say he likely fits into this bracket.

The truck's purpose or utility is irrelevant, it's an admittance on wheels that he's prepared for the inevitability of another wreck but doesn't want his pot o' gunt belly to burst or toothpick legs mangled any further when it happens.


----------



## GuntN7 (Jan 11, 2022)

Ralph bought a Japanese car ? Right wing pundit bought a Nissan ? America First is over ! Toyota snapped the top car maker title from General Motors, breaking a 90 year old record. Right wing LARP in suicide watch. Not even your pundits and Internet daddies believe in this crap anymore. Nick Fuentes of course doesn't care and Ralph cares even less, shame.









						Toyota surpasses GM as the top-selling automaker in U.S.
					

Toyota Motor Corp. has for the first time overtaken General Motors Co. as the U.S.’s top-selling car company in 2021, a change driven largely by a global...




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Jan 11, 2022)

State Champ said:


> Ralph is irl Early Cuyler, except Early has actually seen his son
> 
> View attachment 2875621


Early is a fucking cultural icon to those of us below the mason dixon sir.

Take. It. BACK.


----------



## The Ghost Of George Floyd (Jan 11, 2022)

A dumb piece of shit buying a pickup truck? Really nothing new to see here.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jan 11, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> Piggy was granted custody of Evan on Dec 1st which means he can now sell the crackshack. If he isn't buying the new Guntmobile through the business, he may be using the crackshack as a way to get a secured loan. I'm excited for the moment he gets a gambling loan against the crackshack and loses, thus pissing away the house and Guntmobile in one swoop.


Could he buy it/get a loan as Evan?


----------



## Black Light Red Panic (Jan 11, 2022)

Let's see Nulls used pick up truck.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 11, 2022)

Lol I just thought of something, ralph getting launched out the window in a wreck, whats the physics of it? Would he be launched like a butterfly gunted turkey through the ai, a short dot flying over the horizon in a near perfect sphere? What's the expected velocity of such a small fst man being launched forward st the height the truck would put him at?


----------



## Christorian X (Jan 11, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Could he buy it/get a loan as Evan?



I'm not 100% positive but I don't believe he can do so directly. He might be able to use him to co-sign but I am unsure. The house alone though gives him some leverage. Zillow says it's worth 91k (it's gone down almost 2k in one month). He could easily have refinanced the house for a much cheaper rate than a car loan and used the line of credit on the car thinking he could rent the property and essentially use the rent to pay the loan. Than again, that would be the smart play.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 11, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> Lol I just thought of something, ralph getting launched out the window in a wreck, whats the physics of it? Would he be launched like a butterfly gunted turkey through the ai, a short dot flying over the horizon in a near perfect sphere? What's the expected velocity of such a small fst man being launched forward st the height the truck would put him at?


His fat fucking head would punch a hole but then the jagged bits of the windshield would slice the gunt open like gutting a fish. Bottles of Maker's Mark and trash burgers would spill out all over the place. Fucking horrorshow.


----------



## GuntN7 (Jan 11, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> Lol I just thought of something, ralph getting launched out the window in a wreck, whats the physics of it?


He would just destroy his back more than he already does, I would recommend Ralph to pay attention to the road with both hands at the wheel wearing the seat belt properly (maybe buy the extenders). Just maybe all his driving troubles would go away, but Ralph is convinced his car choice matters.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 11, 2022)

Comandante Marcos said:


> I know I'm late as fuck to this party, and when I finally decided to check for Ralphaupdates I saw that Gunt had bought a brand new 2022 Nissan Frontier. *WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCKING FUCK????*
> 
> Ever since the world's computer chip factories got their workforces flattened by the covid steamroller, there hasn't been very many new cars made. Judging from my local area recon missions there aren't very many new cars available ANYWHERE. The new car dealers are buying auction cars and putting them in front of their businesses in a desperate attempt to hide the ghostly emptiness of the rest of the business. I didn't think 2022 year cars even fucking _existed_ irl ffs.
> 
> I know that Nissan's finance arm will loan to a chimpanzee if it can hold a pen, but still I didn't think there were many new cars out there. I was betting on Gunt getting sucked into a buy-here-pay-here deal with a piece of shit high mileage rotted out Civic. I hate to think of what the total price is on the Guntatruck, and what his payments are at 19% interest. Of course, Ralph will refuse to make the payments after a few months and Richmond Nissan will get its truck back.


It’s because Nissans are so shitty you can actually go to a lot and buy them right now. All the good or in demand new vehicles can be hard to get. People are actually following transport trucks on to lots to get a hold of some vehicles, but def not Nissans. You can roll up to any Nissan lot and they have plenty of new cars to sell you with terrible financing.


----------



## The Big Dream (Jan 11, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> His fat fucking head would punch a hole but then the jagged bits of the windshield would slice the gunt open like gutting a fish. Bottles of Maker's Mark and trash burgers would spill out all over the place. Fucking horrorshow.


The first responders would worry that there's been a petrol leak, only to get a whiff of that woody oak that drives wiggers crazy.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jan 11, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> we need to have a ralph loan program so other countries more deprived than us can point and laugh at the absolute freakshow and physical inadequacies of the gunt.


If only Ralph knocked up Nora, we would have a Pakistani Ralph running around in Afghanistan getting laughed at by his Taliban Wignats while he hosts a failing radio show called the Dakka Dakka Report, and getting Felted by a Fat 400 pound Pakistani Iman who goes by PPP. 


Christorian X said:


> I'm not 100% positive but I don't believe he can do so directly. He might be able to use him to co-sign but I am unsure. The house alone though gives him some leverage. Zillow says it's worth 91k (it's gone down almost 2k in one month). He could easily have refinanced the house for a much cheaper rate than a car loan and used the line of credit on the car thinking he could rent the property and essentially use the rent to pay the loan. Than again, that would be the smart play.


Ralph wouldn’t be able to refinance his rental units, he only owns the 50% stake in Ronnies West Memphis Arkansas Crack Shack. Which very likely as others have pointed out likely have tens of thousands in back taxes. 

I doubt he could get a HELOC on Ronnies place.


----------



## Christorian X (Jan 11, 2022)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> If only Ralph knocked up Nora, we would have a Pakistani Ralph running around in Afghanistan getting laughed at by his Taliban Wignats while he hosts a failing radio show called the Dakka Dakka Report, and getting Felted by a Fat 400 pound Pakistani Iman who goes by PPP.
> 
> Ralph wouldn’t be able to refinance his rental units, he only owns the 50% stake in Ronnies West Memphis Arkansas Crack Shack. Which very likely as others have pointed out likely have tens of thousands in back taxes.
> 
> I doubt he could get a HELOC on Ronnies place.



As of Dec 1st he is officially Evans legal guardian so he now has 100% access to all decisions on the house.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jan 11, 2022)

Victim2988 said:


> I don't understand the appeal of this kind of giant truck if you don't own a ranch or a construction firm.





Criminal Stupidity said:


> A sincere concern for certain wiggers and low grade trash burgers across the US is wanting a bigger, heavier vehicle purely for the expectation of when they hit something or get hit they want more material between them and the impact so they're less likely to get flattened or permanently crippled. Considering Ralph is as low grade burger wigger as they come and has a history of crashing shit, I'd say he likely fits into this bracket.
> 
> The truck's purpose or utility is irrelevant, it's an admittance on wheels that he's prepared for the inevitability of another wreck but doesn't want his pot o' gunt belly to burst or toothpick legs mangled any further when it happens.



You guys are reading into this too much.
Wigger thinking is like caveman thinkingng. Southern, rural hard-working man tough. Drive truck. Me from suburb, want be tough. Me need truck.

Been the case since the early 2000's when every white picket-fence kid decided to sexually idetify as "redneck."
Even in ridiculously expensive New England Catholic Schools, and their various public cousins. At least they bullied movieblob.


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Jan 11, 2022)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> You guys are reading into this too much.
> Wigger thinking is like caveman thinkingng. Southern, rural hard-working man tough. Drive truck. Me from suburb, want be tough. Me need truck.


Me Ralph. Me crash small car. Tits and gunt hurt very bad, make big scary colours. Me get big truck so not hurt so bad when crash again.

It's not exactly overanalysis or rocket science. There are people who genuinely think like this and it tends to be people who are stupid and ill-disciplined behind the wheel, like a wigger.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jan 11, 2022)

lol at Ethan and Gator agreeing that step rails for trucks are a must have. The Frontier has nine inches of ground clearance and is analogous to a Ford Ranger. It's a great way of answering a "tell me you're short without saying that you're short" type question.

Of all the dumb shit upgrades he mentioned he's thinking of getting he seems to waver on getting a bed liner/treatment, the one thing he legitimately should get.

I live in the rural upper Midwest so I use 4x4 pretty regularly on my truck in the winter but do people in the south really use 4x4 for rain? I could see using it on a muddy road or something but just regular road pavement? Seems like a great way to destroy a truck.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jan 11, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> His fat fucking head would punch a hole but then the jagged bits of the windshield would slice the gunt open like gutting a fish. Bottles of Maker's Mark and trash burgers would spill out all over the place. Fucking horrorshow.


That's the fun scenario. In reality, he'll just brake the windshield with his head and stuck in it with his shoulders. Unless they were jewish enough to install very shitty windshield


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 11, 2022)

AgriDrThunder said:


> lol at Ethan and Gator agreeing that step rails for trucks are a must have. The Frontier has nine inches of ground clearance and is analogous to a Ford Ranger. It's a great way of answering a "tell me you're short without saying that you're short" type question.
> 
> Of all the dumb shit upgrades he mentioned he's thinking of getting he seems to waver on getting a bed liner/treatment, the one thing he legitimately should get.
> 
> I live in the rural upper Midwest so I use 4x4 pretty regularly on my truck in the winter but do people in the south really use 4x4 for rain? I could see using it on a muddy road or something but just regular road pavement? Seems like a great way to destroy a truck.


lol at a step rail for a Frontier. Fucking midget.
A bed liner would be a must if he was actually going to use the bed for anything other than empty liquor bottles. But Ralph has no ability to do manual labor so it's not like he'll be putting tools or material back there. Just hay bales for Meigh.


----------



## instythot (Jan 12, 2022)

Why in the fuck did he even buy a replacement vehicle again? Ralph is unemployable and begs out of the home, the horse has a sensible mom car that's probably paid off and needs a bit of undercarriage work from a recent snowstorm stranding. They're a one car family by the logistics


----------



## Lady Adjani (Jan 12, 2022)

AgriDrThunder said:


> I live in the rural upper Midwest so I use 4x4 pretty regularly on my truck in the winter but do people in the south really use 4x4 for rain? I could see using it on a muddy road or something but just regular road pavement? Seems like a great way to destroy a truck.


Plus you're burning extra fuel for no real benefit. 

Rear-wheel drive, empty bed, high center of gravity, inexperienced driver, this is a disaster just waiting to happen.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 12, 2022)

instythot said:


> Why in the fuck did he even buy a replacement vehicle again? Ralph is unemployable and begs out of the home, the horse has a sensible mom car that's probably paid off and needs a bit of undercarriage work from a recent snowstorm stranding. They're a one car family by the logistics


As if Ethan plans to share a household with Meigh for much longer. He needs an escape hatch and for those weeks when he can’t just run off to the other side of the country, he can jump into his beater and get away from her ASAP. Let’s just say that truck won’t be parked next to Meigh’s shitbox very often.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jan 12, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> As if Ethan plans to share a household with Meigh for much longer. He needs an escape hatch and for those weeks when he can’t just run off to the other side of the country, he can jump into his beater and get away from her ASAP. Let’s just say that truck won’t be parked next to Meigh’s shitbox very often.


You mean he'll try to ditch May before the alleged baby is born and run away in his truck to Mexico? I'm shocked! Who would have thought that he might do such a thing? Unthinkable!


----------



## tax gum (Jan 12, 2022)

Short man, with small penis, buying a truck he doesnt need, on credit, while awaiting the birth of his bastard child, just a few days after a court date... it's like a white trash speedrun


----------



## Failure_Personified (Jan 12, 2022)

I just love how he ended up buying a Nissan, Japanese "truck" even though if you are trying to run the shtick that you are pro-America why not sign off on the Mustang?  The answer I imagine somehow sits in the ball park of the down payment for the Mustang is probably higher, as well as... well if you want a V8 it's gonna put you back a bit. (he is a small engine kind of guy though i imagine)
American Muscle?  How about some faggy "truck" that isn't.... built the best.

Maybe I'm giving him too much credit, maybe it wasn't a matter of cost to not buy American, maybe it has to do with that his gunt is a little too wide to easily get in and out of a Mustang.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 12, 2022)

He was shopping V6 Challengers and 4 cyl Mustangs.


----------



## Cold Steel Brand Rep (Jan 12, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> He was shopping V6 Challengers and 4 cyl Mustangs.


Obviously so he can swap to a V8 after that prison interest racks up


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 12, 2022)

Ezekiel Chaimberg said:


> Obviously so he can swap to a V8 after that prison interest racks up


Ralph only knows how to swap Bpd e girls and empty bottles of Makers for full.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jan 12, 2022)

There's light at the end said:


> You mean he'll try to ditch May before the alleged baby is born and run away in his truck to Mexico? I'm shocked! Who would have thought that he might do such a thing? Unthinkable!


Mexico? Please. He’s only able to survive in the US urban centers. If he flees to Mexico expect a cartel beheading video live on the killstream if his ransom isn’t paid in superchats all because he refuses to pay a hooker for his drugs and sex

“Naw wait a minute this WhOrE with a LOOSE PUSSY didn’t say anything about having to pay for blow!”


----------



## instythot (Jan 12, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> As if Ethan plans to share a household with Meigh for much longer. He needs an escape hatch and for those weeks when he can’t just run off to the other side of the country, he can jump into his beater and get away from her ASAP. Let’s just say that truck won’t be parked next to Meigh’s shitbox very often.


While this may be the case, we also need not to underestimate the misery Ethan will put himself through to own the haters. Or his desire to emulate Dax Herrera by trying to move Alice in for a throuple, which the horse was already very traditionally open to except possibly for the inevitable puppy roasting parties once Ethan and Alice are in the same household


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jan 12, 2022)

He should have bought a Tacoma or 4Runner, with a Nissan nobody will follow the Ralphadeen into glorious jihad against the infidels of Joshua Moon.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jan 12, 2022)

Marissa Moira said:


> He should have bought a Tacoma or 4Runner, with a Nissan nobody will follow the Ralphadeen into glorious jihad against the infidels of Joshua Moon.


He already has an Arab man as one of his most loyal lieutenants


----------



## Harshed Mellow (Jan 12, 2022)

AgriDrThunder said:


> I live in the rural upper Midwest so I use 4x4 pretty regularly on my truck in the winter but do people in the south really use 4x4 for rain? I could see using it on a muddy road or something but just regular road pavement? Seems like a great way to destroy a truck.


I've never heard of anyone using it in rain but there's plenty of tards out there. Most guys that aren't using their truck for welding forget their truck is a 4x4 in my experience and everyone else has it to go play in the mud.

I hope Ralph decks this out like a new jeep owner that discovered accessories. Come on man, You need that steel bumper for the next time you run a light. You need those light bars to help see those cops.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 12, 2022)

Marissa Moira said:


> He should have bought a Tacoma or 4Runner, with a Nissan nobody will follow the Ralphadeen into glorious jihad against the infidels of Joshua Moon.


ALLAHU XANNYBAR!


----------



## Comandante Marcos (Jan 12, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> It’s because Nissans are so shitty you can actually go to a lot and buy them right now. All the good or in demand new vehicles can be hard to get. People are actually following transport trucks on to lots to get a hold of some vehicles, but def not Nissans. You can roll up to any Nissan lot and they have plenty of new cars to sell you with terrible financing.



Everybody knows that Nissans are negative value added shitboxes, but god fucking *damn*, I didn't think they were THAT awful. And of course the predatory lending straight out of a ghetto buy-here-pay-here lot.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jan 12, 2022)

Failure_Personified said:


> I just love how he ended up buying a Nissan, Japanese "truck" even though if you are trying to run the shtick that you are pro-America why not sign off on the Mustang?  The answer I imagine somehow sits in the ball park of the down payment for the Mustang is probably higher, as well as... well if you want a V8 it's gonna put you back a bit. (he is a small engine kind of guy though i imagine)
> American Muscle?  How about some faggy "truck" that isn't.... built the best.
> 
> Maybe I'm giving him too much credit, maybe it wasn't a matter of cost to not buy American, maybe it has to do with that his gunt is a little too wide to easily get in and out of a Mustang.



I thought the Nissan angle was interesting as well. Nissan has more accessible financing than other companies and the result is that the brand is more popular among low income urban dwellers; it's where we get the meme about black men driving maximas and altimas. That's almost certainly why Ethan has driven Nissan cars and bought a Nissan truck. 

If you just told me that Ethan bought a truck I'd expect it to be a Ram, he would fit in with the Ram crowd I'd think. He talked about embracing his southern roots by buying a truck but bought a fucking Nissan which has like 2% of the truck market. Weird.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jan 12, 2022)

AgriDrThunder said:


> it's where we get the meme about black men driving maximas and altimas


Yep and a decade before that it was the PONTIAC meme. Poor Old Nigger Thinks It's A Cadillac.

Do you think Ronnie was driving around in a Pontiac?


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 12, 2022)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Do you think Ronnie was driving around in a Pontiac?


I think he lost his license after the 12th DUI.


----------



## Mexican Molotov Marauder (Jan 13, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> I think he lost his license after the 12th DUI.


We all know losing it doesn't stop the white trash from driving, just makes it easier to jail them.


----------



## The Sh (Jan 13, 2022)

instythot said:


> Why in the fuck did he even buy a replacement vehicle again? Ralph is unemployable and begs out of the home, the horse has a sensible mom car that's probably paid off and needs a bit of undercarriage work from a recent snowstorm stranding. They're a one car family by the logistics


My understanding is he wanted to buy a replacement immediately but the only thing stopping him was his belief that he would be serving a jail sentence of a few months.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 13, 2022)

The Sh said:


> My understanding is he wanted to buy a replacement immediately but the only thing stopping him was his belief that he would be serving a jail sentence of a few months.


That and those bastards at Carvana that told him “lol NO” when he tried to finance the cars he really wanted through there. 

It is hilarious that he put himself through all that worry about jail when he took a fucking plea at the last minute anyway. His ego is the biggest alog.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jan 13, 2022)

Hey Fat Boy we might get some more snow/ice Sunday & Monday so tell Meigh to plan accordingly. Send her out to stock up on Makers & loose meat, and charcoal so she can grill you some dry beef.


----------



## instythot (Jan 13, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Hey Fat Boy we might get some more snow/ice Sunday & Monday so tell Meigh to plan accordingly. Send her out to stock up on Makers & loose meat, and charcoal so she can grill you some dry beef.


Alternatively: send her out to maintain relations with the local black farmers for when Ralph points whichever car directly at a foot of unplowed snow on a back road.

Him getting stuck again will be more embarrassing in a truck, tbh

Edit: I still don't grasp him buying a replacement car at all. With gas prices, a quick flight to Vegas is gonna be about as much as the road trip with less headache and having to drive yourself there. Just get the horse and Dax to do dropsies and pickies in exchange for haybales and road head


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 13, 2022)

instythot said:


> Alternatively: send her out to maintain relations with the local black farmers for when Ralph points whichever car directly at a foot of unplowed snow on a back road.
> 
> Him getting stuck again will be more embarrassing in a truck, tbh
> 
> Edit: I still don't grasp him buying a replacement car at all. With gas prices, a quick flight to Vegas is gonna be about as much as the road trip with less headache and having to drive yourself there. Just get the horse and Dax to do dropsies and pickies in exchange for haybales and road head


Lol you're assuming he's not also going to fly when he blows money on another Vegas felting, no he wants to get there asap he'll fly


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Jan 13, 2022)

Ok, I enough time has passed.  Do we have ANY proof that he actually bought ANYTHING?  Has he posted a dancing video of him shitting in the seat to prove that he owns it and he is not, in fact, owned?  I scanned through back up to Sunday and I didn't see anything.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jan 13, 2022)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> Ok, I enough time has passed.  Do we have ANY proof that he actually bought ANYTHING?  Has he posted a dancing video of him shitting in the seat to prove that he owns it and he is not, in fact, owned?  I scanned through back up to Sunday and I didn't see anything.


All we would need is a temp plate to confirm.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jan 13, 2022)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> If only Ralph knocked up Nora, we would have a Pakistani Ralph running around in Afghanistan getting laughed at by his Taliban Wignats while he hosts a failing radio show called the Dakka Dakka Report, and getting Felted by a Fat 400 pound Pakistani Iman who goes by PPP.
> 
> Ralph wouldn’t be able to refinance his rental units, he only owns the 50% stake in Ronnies West Memphis Arkansas Crack Shack. Which very likely as others have pointed out likely have tens of thousands in back taxes.
> 
> I doubt he could get a HELOC on Ronnies place.


What could have been, a proper firstborn legitimate son. 

Little alpha nigga already more badass than Ralph.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Jan 13, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> His fat fucking head would punch a hole but then the jagged bits of the windshield would slice the gunt open like gutting a fish. Bottles of Maker's Mark and trash burgers would spill out all over the place. Fucking horrorshow.


Meaning he’d look like a less green version of a Great Unclean One from warhammer.


----------



## Failure_Personified (Jan 13, 2022)

AgriDrThunder said:


> I thought the Nissan angle was interesting as well. Nissan has more accessible financing than other companies and the result is that the brand is more popular among low income urban dwellers; it's where we get the meme about black men driving maximas and altimas. That's almost certainly why Ethan has driven Nissan cars and bought a Nissan truck.
> 
> If you just told me that Ethan bought a truck I'd expect it to be a Ram, he would fit in with the Ram crowd I'd think. He talked about embracing his southern roots by buying a truck but bought a fucking Nissan which has like 2% of the truck market. Weird.


I wasn’t aware that he had previous Nissan experience, so we have the issue of a repeated offender; he’s had a track record with Nissan.  Which is probably why it was an “option” in his eyes.  When you drive a car that “just works” enough you form brand loyalty.  Though in my experience, Nissan trucks are, where I live, a meme... the truck your teenage daughter drives because you hate being seen driving it, bought by your wife 4 years back before you had the heart to tell her that “we ain’t doing that again” (ironically the same thing you tell her after your last child).

Ram on the other hand, I’m in absolute agreement.  It would be both very southern and more or less, stereotypical.  If he was smarter I’d a attribute his behavior of buying the Nissan as a way to set himself apart from the stereotypical, “Dodge the dad, RAM the daughter” southerners.

I think it’s a culmination of as you said,  being financially motivated, as well as familiarity with the manufacturer.  That’s the only way it makes sense to me


----------



## Beavis (Jan 13, 2022)

Ralph got a Nissan because they’re literally the only brand that would finance a deadbeat with bad credit. Someone mentioned most niggers drive altimas and maximas and now I can’t unsee it on the road.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jan 13, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> Lol you're assuming he's not also going to fly when he blows money on another Vegas felting, no he wants to get there asap he'll fly


That's why they should have separate banking accounts


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jan 14, 2022)

Compression socks isn't going to save Ralph riding trucks. Trucks are a death sentence for fatasses like Ralph.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Jan 15, 2022)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> Compression socks isn't going to save Ralph riding trucks. Trucks are a death sentence for fatasses like Ralph.


Hoisting his fat ass in and out of the truck cabin may very well kill him alone.


----------



## Law (Jan 15, 2022)

Mop_Bucket said:


> Can you get a pay day loan by showing superchat history?


Finally, something more depressing than Cash 4 Gold.


BlueArmedDevil said:


> So does it come with a little ladder that swings down or something so he can climb in?


He's gonna get a little plastic step stool and tie a rope to it so he can yank it back into the truck once he gets in. 


Failure_Personified said:


> the truck your teenage daughter drives because you hate being seen driving it, bought by your wife 4 years back before you had the heart to tell her that “we ain’t doing that again” (ironically the same thing you tell her after your last child).


Where's the "Oddly Specific" rating when you need it.


----------



## Dozernaut (Jan 15, 2022)

Null said:


> Buying a truck not made in America is fucking shameful when really good ones are. I believe the subprime loan theory.


Nissan Frontier assembly is in Decherd, Tennessee


----------



## Null (Jan 15, 2022)

Dozernaut said:


> Nissan Frontier assembly is in Decherd, Tennessee


Cool, and if I buy an Ikea dresser and assemble it in the US does that make it made in America? No.



			https://pickuptrucktalk.com/2020/06/american-made-index-how-american-is-your-truck/
		



			https://www.cars.com/articles/2021-cars-com-american-made-index-which-cars-are-the-most-american-437020/
		

57. Nissan Frontier: Canton, Miss. (unranked)


----------



## Dozernaut (Jan 15, 2022)

Null said:


> Cool, and if I buy an Ikea dresser and assemble it in the US does that make it made in America? No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough


----------



## McMitch4kf (Jan 15, 2022)

Null said:


> Cool, and if I buy an Ikea dresser and assemble it in the US does that make it made in America? No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My decision to buy Acura is validated.
Fuck buying any piece of machinery touches by the UAW, though. I’d rather a portion of my money go to Asian companies than have a cent end up in the pocket of that parasitic mess.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jan 15, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Ralph got a Nissan because they’re literally the only brand that would finance a deadbeat with bad credit. Someone mentioned most niggers drive altimas and maximas and now I can’t unsee it on the road.


He's not even really keeping up with the Tyrones because the trendiest new ghettomobile nigrig seems to be the polaris slingshot.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 16, 2022)

ScamL Likely said:


> He's not even really keeping up with the Tyrones because the trendiest new ghettomobile nigrig seems to be the polaris slingshot.


They finally moved on from the awful Campagna T-REX ? That pile of shit was in damn near every early 2000s rap video.


----------



## GaryGrey (Jan 16, 2022)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Hoisting his fat ass in and out of the truck cabin may very well kill him alone.


Not just himself but having to strap a child into a car seat while standing on the side step.  Ralph's gunt will stick out to far for him to reach the seat to strap in the kid.  He is too short to do it without standing on the step.  May might be the only one capable of properly securing the baby in the car.  It isnt a matter of if he will slip and break his hip one winter like an old man getting in and out of a truck too big for him but when.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jan 16, 2022)

How long until repossession?


----------



## Nod Flenders (Jan 16, 2022)

There's light at the end said:


> How long until repossession?


I give it a month.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 16, 2022)

There's light at the end said:


> How long until repossession?


Hell, how long until _possession_? All we’ve seen are pictures of it from the dealership, not so much as a test drive shot with Ralph’s piggy eyes barely peering over the steering wheel.


----------



## ScurvyRat (Jan 16, 2022)

There's light at the end said:


> How long until repossession?


I'll bet he crashes it  before then. If not out of spite.


----------



## AIM Henchman (Jan 16, 2022)

RedRocket69 said:


> Ralph won't tense up because he'll be shit faced, so he'll walk away with a few owies. But the family of 8 in the minivan won't be so lucky.


So your theory he bought this to deal with the snake, shyster lawyer in Minnesota?


----------



## Retrodogkiller (Jan 16, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Hell, how long until _possession_? All we’ve seen are pictures of it from the dealership, not so much as a test drive shot with Ralph’s piggy eyes barely peering over the steering wheel.


I'm wondering this as well, Ralph flexed his shitty Nissan and was doing streams from it pretty quickly. He even took photos from meighs shit bucket. I'm starting to think the posting on Twitter was some shit to try to own the aylogs and the Vickers with some base model car or truck. Ralphs the kinda faggot to post his knock off timbs on Twitter. No way this faggot owns a new car or truck.


----------



## CamelToe (Jan 16, 2022)

Late to this thread and I don’t know if this has been brought up but this morherfucker bought a truck for himself and not for his pregnant fiancée that actually gets out of the house?


----------



## The First Fag (Jan 16, 2022)

AIM Henchman said:


> So your theory he bought this to deal with the snake, shyster lawyer in Minnesota?


I wouldn't be surprised if he was considering a little vehicular homicide, if the claims of domestic abuse and his poor driving are anything to go off of.


----------



## Dozernaut (Jan 16, 2022)

We should have our eyes on the Richmond Copart/Auto auction sites for when the Gunt inevitably totals his Shartrig by smashing into his local liquor store.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jan 16, 2022)

Dozernaut said:


> We should have our eyes on the Richmond Copart/Auto auction sites for when the the Gunt inevitably totals his Shartrig by smashing into his local liquor store.


The auction will have a bidding war of alogs trying to get the Gunts truck only to be outbid in the last few seconds by Dingo


----------



## RedRocket69 (Jan 16, 2022)

AIM Henchman said:


> So your theory he bought this to deal with the snake, shyster lawyer in Minnesota?


>bought it
I assume he financed it for a decade because he got stuck in the snow and thinks a truck will cure his stupidity somehow.


----------



## Digi Neigh Pedo Master (Jan 16, 2022)

Hey guys I've been scoping out this bad boy on Caravan.com! You'll never believe it but they're actually fans of the killstream and said they'd give me a good deal.




Actually you know what? On second thought I decided to go with the first new edition of a  zipperhead made truck instead. It's totally not because they're the only ones that would finance me, I was literally about to buy the sports car instead.


----------



## Punished Brent (Jan 16, 2022)

*This just in!*
Ethan Oliver Ralph (born September 20, 1985) the alt-right American podcaster and convicted sex offender who came to prominence as a leader of the Gamergate harassment campaign, during which he doxed and harassed game developer Brianna Wu was just photographed exiting his new vehicle by an undercover journalist.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jan 16, 2022)

Punished Brent said:


> *This just in!*
> Ethan Oliver Ralph (born September 20, 1985) the alt-right American podcaster and convicted sex offender who came to prominence as a leader of the Gamergate harassment campaign, during which he doxed and harassed game developer Brianna Wu was just photographed exiting his new vehicle by an undercover journalist.
> 
> View attachment 2893292


That man at least works and has fat guy strength. Plus Ralph would never wear overalls unless they are designer Gucci ones that you see hipsters / Thots wearing


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jan 16, 2022)

Retrodogkiller said:


> I'm wondering this as well, Ralph flexed his shitty Nissan and was doing streams from it pretty quickly. He even took photos from meighs shit bucket. I'm starting to think the posting on Twitter was some shit to try to own the aylogs and the Vickers with some base model car or truck. Ralphs the kinda faggot to post his knock off timbs on Twitter. No way this faggot owns a new car or truck.


yes this was a flex. shots fired at people who don't have vehicles like warski. this may be a nissan to you, but it is like a maybach to ralph. for a guy who isn't very rich and has virtually no assets a $37k nissan is a flex on everyone in his situation, which is a lot of people. RALPHA MALE MAKING MOVES!


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 16, 2022)

With the sperg autism Thunderdome chat brought back, Ralph might total this one too.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jan 17, 2022)

Unless proven otherwise I’m assuming Ralph went with the more affordable option.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jan 17, 2022)

I love the name of this thread. Perfect. Even deserves a chef's kiss


----------



## Just_living (Jan 20, 2022)

Nissan's lineup right now is really bare. The only car even remotely worth it is the Altima because if something goes wrong every auto shop in the country knows how to work on that car. Man it is the worst time to be buying a truck in this market and to be possibly staddled with a high interest loan on that piece of shit. Man I am looking at SUVs right now and the fact dealers up reaming the shit of people with their up-charges I can just wait it out. Yeah things with be more expensive thanks to inflation but these auto makers are going to have justify the new pricing models.

Ralph is going to have so much trouble with the car down the line. Plus he's going to stupidly put a lot money into it. He was better of with a Toyota or a Ford.  The fact that you can get an ford maverick with AWD for 25k (before dealer bs) and it's not going ream up at the pump like a Nissan has me shaking my head.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jan 20, 2022)

Just_living said:


> Nissan's lineup right now is really bare. The only car even remotely worth it is the Altima because if something goes wrong every auto shop in the country knows how to work on that car. Man it is the worst time to be buying a truck in this market and to be possibly staddled with a high interest loan on that piece of shit. Man I am looking at SUVs right now and the fact dealers up reaming the shit of people with their up-charges I can just wait it out. Yeah things with be more expensive thanks to inflation but these auto makers are going to have justify the new pricing models.
> 
> Ralph is going to have so much trouble with the car down the line. Plus he's going to stupidly put a lot money into it. He was better of with a Toyota or a Ford.  The fact that you can get an ford maverick with AWD for 25k (before dealer bs) and it's not going ream up at the pump like a Nissan has me shaking my head.


As mentioned countless times before Toyota is a solidly middle class vehicle manufacturer,  Nissan is a Nigger mobile and for white trash like Ralph. So it’s no surprise he could only get a subprime loan for a Nissan knockoff of the Toyota Tacoma


----------



## Concho Pete (Jan 22, 2022)

Imagine bragging about getting bent over for a used Nissan.


----------



## Jump (Jan 22, 2022)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> Ok, I enough time has passed.  Do we have ANY proof that he actually bought ANYTHING?  Has he posted a dancing video of him shitting in the seat to prove that he owns it and he is not, in fact, owned?  I scanned through back up to Sunday and I didn't see anything.


PPP's stream guest drove by Ralph's house. The truck is there.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Jan 22, 2022)

Jump said:


> PPP's stream guest drove by Ralph's house. The truck is there.
> View attachment 2911349



Fuggin amazing.  I shudder to think how much his insurance is.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jan 22, 2022)

Concho Pete said:


> Imagine bragging about getting bent over for a used Nissan.


NISSAN 

Nigger 
In a 
Scrap 
Subprime 
Altima 
Noire


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jan 31, 2022)

I haven’t forgotten about the Nissan despite the excitement in Lisbon. 
He’s boasted on Twitter about having a 40k new truck, as if he didn’t max out his ‘credit’ and had to settle for the base model. 
There’s probably no chance he paid cash for that, he’s laid up with no job, no income except whatever Meigh makes running a cash register so what do you think his truck payments look like?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 31, 2022)

Time to sell that trashbox on Craigslist to repay the Portuguese government, Ralph.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 31, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Time to sell that trashbox on Craigslist to repay the Portuguese government, Ralph.


I don't think the bank would like Ralph selling their car


----------



## Jump (Feb 6, 2022)

Someone else visited Ralph's house. And filmed in 4K this time.


We can see VA plate UBF-6847


----------



## oramge cat (Feb 16, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> If your takeaway from this subforum is “Ethan Ralph can actually afford this vehicle,” you haven’t been paying attention.


I know this is controversial but I strongly suspect he has some source of income or nest egg we don't know about. But if I'm wrong, and he's just getting any line of credit he can, time has to be running out. Maybe I just want to be right because Ralph having money leads to Ralph doing stupid shit with that money. The more money he has, the stupider he seems to get.


MeltyTW said:


> Lol I just thought of something, ralph getting launched out the window in a wreck, whats the physics of it? Would he be launched like a butterfly gunted turkey through the ai, a short dot flying over the horizon in a near perfect sphere? What's the expected velocity of such a small fst man being launched forward st the height the truck would put him at?


His gunt would save his life. The heavier a person is, the more energy it would take to launch them through a windshield. He's also very round, so that force would be spread out over a wider area. Imagine Ralph in the same wreck as Eugenia Cooney. She's built like a dart, very aerodynamic, and her wig would act like a discarding sabot. Additionally, her 2006 emo skirt would provide a sort of fin stabilization effect, essentially an armor piercing discarding sabot anorexic. The gunt is more like a boulder or a very large sack containing a half ton of manure. It lacks the aerodynamic properties to fly very far and additionally would serve as a sort of improvised airbag, shielding his vital organs from the brunt of the impact with the steering column. Additionally, given that he can barely see out the window, he's not going to get the upward momentum necessary to bring his head anywhere near the windshield.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 17, 2022)

Jump said:


> Someone else visited Ralph's house. And filmed in 4K this time.
> View attachment 2962721
> 
> We can see VA plate UBF-6847
> ...


Kiwifarms saw his Gunt mobile before he drove it off, many such cases!


----------



## Cup Noodle (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm probably late, but a Frontier is a "aww isn't that cute" kind of truck like a Ranger or a S10 or whatever Ford and Gm are putting out for small trucks now days.  Dudes with small penises and lots of money generally get a F350 or Silverado 3500 diesel and spend a extra $20,000 dollars giving it a three foot lift and putting huge wheels on it etc.  The best Ralph can do is upgrade from a shitty little car to a shitty little truck to prove his manlihood.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Feb 18, 2022)

I hope he got the double auto reverse cassette deck with Dolby noise reduction, those are sweet


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Feb 19, 2022)

Cup Noodle said:


> I'm probably late, but a Frontier is a "aww isn't that cute" kind of truck like a Ranger or a S10 or whatever Ford and Gm are putting out for small trucks now days.  Dudes with small penises and lots of money generally get a F350 or Silverado 3500 diesel and spend a extra $20,000 dollars giving it a three foot lift and putting huge wheels on it etc.  The best Ralph can do is upgrade from a shitty little car to a shitty little truck to prove his manlihood.


We know Ralph has a micro penis and has decided to fully embrace every stereotype with a truck purchase with finances and being a felon limiting his options


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Feb 20, 2022)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> As mentioned countless times before Toyota is a solidly middle class vehicle manufacturer,  Nissan is a Nigger mobile and for white trash like Ralph. So it’s no surprise he could only get a subprime loan for a Nissan knockoff of the Toyota Tacoma





Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> NISSAN
> 
> Nigger
> In a
> ...



*Finds Nissan Leaf EV weaping in a corner*

"Don't worry my friend, the bad people can't get you"

Being serious, you can get a Nissan with shit credit?  And everyone hates them?  I only got mine because I wanted a basic ev to go with either a Mach-E, Cybertruck, or F150 Lightning...


----------



## An automatic clown (Feb 20, 2022)

ZeDarkKnight said:


> *Finds Nissan Leaf EV weaping in a corner*
> 
> "Don't worry my friend, the bad people can't get you"
> 
> Being serious, you can get a Nissan with shit credit?  And everyone hates them?  I only got mine because I wanted a basic ev to go with either a Mach-E, Cybertruck, or F150 Lightning...


Yeah someone I know got felted by NMAC. Twice. 
First he bought a brand new Maxima a many years ago, pre COVID shit. Problem is it was 2 years old. But had zero miles - it was a 2 year old "new car. He paid very close to sticker. His insurance nor NMAC told him about gap insurance. So he fucking totals the thing a year later while still owing 80% or whatever of the note. He was at fault for the accident and didn't even have collision coverage on his "new" car. So he gets exactly $00.00 from his insurance company.

So this stupid fucking moron goes back to the same dealer with no lube. Buys an even newer Maxima and rolls the money owed from his first one into this one. A truly exceptional individual.


----------



## MadStan (Feb 20, 2022)

I find it hard to conceive that his shit credit score could get that Truck. I know they are predatory loans but even they have their limits on exposure to risk - the bar is low but the bar is still there and they do not hand our 40-50K vehicles on sub prime loans unless they are hovering near somewhere below good, but not terrible as I think he would.

I am thinking "she" has something to do with the loan docs rather than "he". "She" probably receives income also that we know if actually from "he" also.


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Feb 20, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> Yeah someone I know got felted by NMAC. Twice.
> First he bought a brand new Maxima a many years ago, pre COVID shit. Problem is it was 2 years old. But had zero miles - it was a 2 year old "new car. He paid very close to sticker. His insurance nor NMAC told him about gap insurance. So he fucking totals the thing a year later while still owing 80% or whatever of the note. He was at fault for the accident and didn't even have collision coverage on his "new" car. So he gets exactly $00.00 from his insurance company.
> 
> So this stupid fucking moron goes back to the same dealer with no lube. Buys an even newer Maxima and rolls the money owed from his first one into this one. A truly exceptional individual.



That's odd that they have good reviews and ratings but will take subprime loans.  Anyway I financed thru my bank, and even though I think gap is a ripoff I got it.  I  like the vehicle.  It's also an SV model not the regular.

Didn't know they were giving people subprime loans, but I also don't plan on getting another Nissan anytime soon so


----------



## Penrowe (Feb 20, 2022)

Mop_Bucket said:


> EDIT: Can't reverse mortgage a rental lol.


You're fucking with me. Who would rent such a run down crack shack?


----------



## Retink (Feb 20, 2022)

Penrowe said:


> You're fucking with me. Who would rent such a run down crack shack?


It's probably the best he could get. I can't imagine too many landlords being too keen on renting to a rage pig with a felony whose only source of income is screaming on the internet so people will throw pennies at him.


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Feb 20, 2022)

Retink said:


> It's probably the best he could get. I can't imagine too many landlords being too keen on renting to a rage pig with a felony whose only source of income is screaming on the internet so people will throw pennies at him.



If Ralph was self-aware he'd realize what his true strength is at:  Being a complete fuck up.  Imagine if he stopped pretending to be alpha and accepted it.  He could be this generations 3 stooges along with CWC and...  I dunno?


----------



## An automatic clown (Feb 20, 2022)

ZeDarkKnight said:


> If Ralph was self-aware he'd realize what his true strength is at:  Being a complete fuck up.  Imagine if he stopped pretending to be alpha and accepted it.  He could be this generations 3 stooges along with CWC and...  I dunno?


Nick Fuentes.


----------



## Christorian X (Feb 20, 2022)

ZeDarkKnight said:


> If Ralph was self-aware he'd realize what his true strength is at:  Being a complete fuck up.  Imagine if he stopped pretending to be alpha and accepted it.  He could be this generations 3 stooges along with CWC and...  I dunno?


Wings.


An automatic clown said:


> Nick Fuentes.


He would be Shemp.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Feb 21, 2022)

ZeDarkKnight said:


> If Ralph was self-aware he'd realize what his true strength is at:  Being a complete fuck up.  Imagine if he stopped pretending to be alpha and accepted it.  He could be this generations 3 stooges along with CWC and...  I dunno?





An automatic clown said:


> Nick Fuentes.


I would have said Mersh.


----------



## Christorian X (Mar 6, 2022)

Couple things.

1) The listing here shows MSRP at 32, while the Nissan dealership Ralph bought it from listed theirs at 38. FELTED.

2) No wonder the pig is squeeing about being pro-Russia. He needs them gas prices down. That MPG is a wallet buster. He spent ar least $150 each way to AFPAC alone.


----------



## Updatedmyjournal (Mar 6, 2022)

Does anyone have the clip of Ralph driving and telling Faith.
Smile bitch. There was A picture but I cant find it.


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Mar 7, 2022)

Updatedmyjournal said:


> Does anyone have the clip of Ralph driving and telling Faith.
> Smile bitch. There was A picture but I cant find it.





			https://youtu.be/5ADxj5Y-7N4
		


Can't find the full video. Most of the Storyfire videos appear to be lost.


----------



## Tom Myers (May 17, 2022)

Just dropping his license plate number: UBF-6847


----------



## AltisticRight (May 17, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> Couple things.
> 
> 1) The listing here shows MSRP at 32, while the Nissan dealership Ralph bought it from listed theirs at 38. FELTED.
> 
> ...


Ralph bragged about his gay truck being $40k. 
He paid $8k more than MSRP for that gay truck.


----------



## Sam Losco (May 17, 2022)

Tom Myers said:


> Just dropping his license plate number: UBF-6847
> View attachment 3293171


Already posted: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralphs-new-guntmobile.109976/post-11115994


----------



## Burd Turglar (May 17, 2022)

I'm probably late and gay but Nissans are fucking trash. Have fun with that transmission lol


----------

